# Official Raw Discussion Thread 1/17



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The victim of CM Punk's malicious battering weeks ago, John Cena makes his way back to Raw in an attempt to deconstruct the second manifestation of The Nexus - this one under the command of Cena's opponent, The Straight Edge Superstar.

Discuss.​


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Michael Tarver to return.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Let's hope Punk isn't made to look weak in this match before the inevitable Nexus interference for a disqualification finish.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Tonight's Raw better be better than that shower of shit from last week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Michael Tarver to return.


I'd mark.

I really hope there isn't a DQ finish, even though I know it will happen. Let Punk win with interference.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

John Cena beat CM Punk by dq.

Randy Orton beat Alex Riley.

Husky Harris and Michael McGillicutty beat Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov.

R-Truth beat Alberto Del Rio by dq.

Daniel Bryan beat Tyson Kidd.

John Morrison and Kofi Kingston beat Sheamus and Jack Swagger.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

In b4 HHH and Skip to return


I'd like to see the following;
Sheamus vs Morrison
Bryan vs Kidd in some form of tag team match
Orton to RKO Miz leading to Lawler pinning Miz
Mark Henry to squash somebody pointless
Cena to destroy the current Nexus group

You know a few of the original options above would be lovely.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope Sheamus gets to wrestle somone other than fucking Morrison for a change.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea it's gonna be Sheamus Vs Johnny Nitro lol.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, I am sure the main event is going to end clean. 8*D

In b4 ADR announces again that he will win the RR and continue do so for the next 2 weeks on NXT and SD as well making it obvious that it's not going to happen after all.

I wonder what kind of stipulation the weekly JoMo vs. Sheamus match will have this time? We need something with a pole!

Can I has some Yoshi and Zack on my Raw? :>


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Just throwing this out there but imagine if punk and cena and having a match raw's nexus comes out to help punk, but then smackdown's nexus comes to help cena


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

The King def. The Miz
Randy Orton def. Riley (AGAIN)


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so now that cena is not allowed to say "ass" on monday night raw, he is allowed to say "crap locker":shocked: instead. yeah, sounds much more safe and wholesome john, good one! 

hope for some royal rumble build-up's tonight


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

A few rumble qualifiers will be in there I'd imagine.

I'd mark if either Tarver or Sheffield made their return tonight. I'm not sure when exactly Sheffield is back, but the time quoted was 4-6 months (anytime between December and February)


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

CM12Punk said:


> Michael Tarver to return.


That would be one of the few things that make Raw decent right now. Hopefully Punk isn't made to look weak


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Without Barrett, RAW really lacks a lot of the appeal it used to for me.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw tonight.
> 
> John Cena beat CM Punk by dq.
> 
> ...


Too many matches and no diva match so you can take way 2 of you'rs anyway at least


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

If its Sheamus and Morrison AGAIN in any form of match I'm flicking over to freeview porn instead.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Without Barrett, RAW really lacks a lot of the appeal it used to for me.




i kinda miss wade on raw too, at least he has a new program/storyline on SD..

P.S pls no jerry lawler wrestling tonight!!!


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Michael Tarver to return.


This (From Cena beating his ass last time..) or Wades new group comes to raw, or else it'll be a borefest/superman cena show.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Without Barrett, RAW really lacks a lot of the appeal it used to for me.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> Tonight's Raw better be better than that shower of shit from last week.


This please.

Also, Bourne returning tonight?


----------



## mrcabrera (Oct 2, 2007)

Vickie Guerrero tweeted yesterday that she was on her way to Raw tonight...im assuming Dolph Ziggler will be there as well


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Natalya will feud with Vickie Guerrero and Melina will face Natalya for the Divas Championship on raw next week.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can defiantly see Skip Sheffield & Michael Tarver coming out and attacking Cena and reuniting with the Nexus. Just like Heath, Justin & Zeke did on Smackdown


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone thinking CM Punk wont be made to look weak tonight is out their mind lol. I mean he attacked Cena twice well three times including the Nexus beat down. Cena is gonna squash him lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

There better be some rumble qualifiers tonight, seeing as they got 40 slots to fill!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> There better be some rumble qualifiers tonight, seeing as they got 40 slots to fill!


40 slots, eh?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Rumble match has 40 participants this year 

From the official facebook



> WWE For the first time in history, the WWE Royal Rumble is expanding to 40 SUPERSTARS, all competing for the main event title match at WWE WrestleMania XXVII!! Click COMMENT to make your Rumble prediction on who will be the last Superstar standing!


And Joey Styles announced it on Twitter also.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> The Rumble match has 40 participants this year
> 
> From the official facebook
> 
> ...


It's also on the official WWE.com Royal Rumble website. I don't like it. Thirty men is enough, IMO.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF They are ruining the whole Royal Rumble concept, btw this show better be good which I doubt. I am staying up for it and it comes up late on here!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

A 40 man Royal Rumble? Do they even have 40 men to compete in this? I suppose this increases the chances of Christian and maybe even Y2J returning possibly.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

40 men? My prediction will come true then Orton will lose to Miz then show up in the Rumble. So will Ziggler after he loses to Edge.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope my old theory comes true then. Orton to lose his match, appear in the Rumble later and dominate... only to have Jericho make his surprise return and come straight after him!  -excited-


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I hope my old theory comes true then. Orton to lose his match, appear in the Rumble later and dominate... only to have Jericho make his surprise return and come straight after him!  -excited-


I think Jericho may return, but not in the Rumble. He'll just cost Orton the title match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I will lose control of my bodily functions if Jericho/Christian/HHH all return during the Rumble.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> There better be some rumble qualifiers tonight, seeing as they got 40 slots to fill!


Don't you think that's impossible? Especially with 40 slots, the people who lose the qualifiers will end up in the rumble anyway lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Don't you think that's impossible? Especially with 40 slots, the people who lose the qualifiers will end up in the rumble anyway lol.



Not necessarily, a couple of qualifiers on Superstars for the jobber type wrestlers. Same thing happened with Chris Masters last year. At this precise moment in time the lowercard should be getting qualifying matches, because I don't see Darren Young, Primo and the likes getting anywhere near this match otherwise. And well I quite like the thought they worked for their place in the match... Currently 51 guys on the WWE Roster, take 10 of those out, and a few spots for legends/surprises and the 2 nexus teams and not much space tbh.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hoping for Nexus Wars and for JBL to be announced for Hall of Fame.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> There better be some rumble qualifiers tonight, seeing as they got 40 slots to fill!


Isn't that less of a reason for them to have qualifiers? I mean with 30 slots and such a huge roster it might be kind of tough to get a spot in the match. With 40, not so much as it's more of an "everyone is in this" kind of match.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> The Rumble match has 40 participants this year


*40 !? What the hell ? that's too much 

Anyway, looking forward to Raw this week. *


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the idea of 40 men, at least we get more for our Money.

Sheamus promo time tonight please.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Forever Red said:


> I think Jericho may return, but not in the Rumble. He'll just cost Orton the title match.


That's so anti-climatic though, especially if both men have to appear in the Rumble match later on. It's much more fun when a superstar's music hits for a surprise return I think! 

I say just have Orton lose clean to give Miz some credibility, or if not... have him lose by interference by Riley or something.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Miz's championship reign is about on par credibility-wise with Swaggers reign 6 months back.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I will lose control of my bodily functions if Jericho/Christian/HHH all return during the Rumble.


I would "mark" if the Y2J countdown occurred during Orton's match, costing him title.....but Jericho didn't come out...

Then in rumble it happens again, and he appears 

Also Undertaker "Bong" to happen distracting Waaaaaaade Barret"


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

*John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler - Falls Count Anywhere*


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Who thinks Raw will be worth staying up for?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Is that official?


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

rated_y2j11 said:


> Who thinks Raw will be worth staying up for?


a fellow Brit? I have work at 10, should i place my trust in the creative team? Nothing beats "living" a show, but when people like Santino, Otunga and Truth are allowed air time, a little piece of me dies inside


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wanna see what happens with the usos tonight... is this the night tamina double crosses santino? give the samoans the belts.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

The rumble this year is either going to be a giant clusterfuck, or a man is going to be eliminated like every 10 seconds.

Either that or they have the two world title matches and then the rumble and that's all, that would be absolutely boring though.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> wanna see what happens with the usos tonight... is this the night tamina double crosses santino? give the samoans the belts.


the usos will not be on raw tonight and the usos will be wrestle on superstar this week.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how do u know?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

is it on at 2am in the uk?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I wanna see a rumble mash up or something along those lines. I also reckon well will have to see another Morrison and Sheamus match. Oh and Cena beats Punk by DQ obviously.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

^ Hopefully, we see them face other people instead of each other, AGAIN.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Whake19 said:


> *John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler - Falls Count Anywhere*


As the Miz would say....AWESOME!!!! I hope this happens. Would definitly be a great match and it would help Morrison get even more over if he disses Vickie.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Watching WWE vintage on SS3 in the UK while I wait.

Ah this takes me back....


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Watching WWE vintage on SS3 in the UK while I wait.
> 
> Ah this takes me back....


Just showed Eddie/Jericho/X-Pac in a triple threat for the Intercontinental Championship didn't it. Early 2000's Y2J!

And it does start at 2am in the United Kingdom, yes. I think I'm staying up at and i've got college at 9am. Don't let me down WWE.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hope to see more otunga pics tonight


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Alicks said:


> Just showed Eddie/Jericho/X-Pac in a triple threat for the Intercontinental Championship didn't it. Early 2000's Y2J!
> 
> And it does start at 2am in the United Kingdom, yes. I think I'm staying up at and i've got college at 9am. Don't let me down WWE.


Yeah that was it. Loved Jericho Rock promos back then Some of the very best i've seen.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Yeah that was it. Loved Jericho Rock promos back then Some of the very best i've seen.


Yeah, the new millenium promo from Jericho it showed, is a classic for sure.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Alicks said:


> Yeah, the new millenium promo from Jericho it showed, is a classic for sure.


If only it was like that now lol

Might go on the hunt for some youtube vids for that era.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

I pray they make the Orton/Miz feud interesting tonight. Even Rated RKO vs. Miz/Ziggler would be alright.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Cara's Request said:


> Even Rated RKO vs. Miz/Ziggler would be alright.


I didn't consider this, I would mark if Edge turns up on Raw. I'm doubtful though.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Little shy of 30 min here.

I really hope Bryan and Kidd face off tonight.*


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cara's Request said:


> I pray they make the Orton/Miz feud interesting tonight. Even Rated RKO vs. Miz/Ziggler would be alright.


Damn that would be epic but I doubt Edge is gonna show up on Raw considering he's the champion they would've advertised it or announced it beforehand.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hobo Sergeant slaughter on Vintage right now lol


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

RAW is Otunga.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

10 minutes, I fancy a pack of doritos.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Hobo Sergeant slaughter on Vintage right now lol


Ohhh next is Curt Henning vs. Edge, this is a treat.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Have to choose between Raw, Jersey Shore or Lakers tonight, hmm..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena is going to start off RAW apparantly


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Alicks said:


> Ohhh next is Curt Henning vs. Edge, this is a treat.


It's been a fantastic hour.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why was Cena just advertised as making his return from a month long injury? It's been like 2 weeks at most.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a stream?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*And Here........... We..........Pogo!*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shut up you guys! It's starting!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Does anyone have a link to a stream?


just sent you via PM


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MLK tribute


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"I Have A Dream"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh god wwe ....mlk...?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a dream that one day every champion and contender will be white.

It's a dream come true. Damn!


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys, watching RAW live in many many years. Spreading rep too


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Present!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Long live the dream


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wtf was that?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah forgot it was MLK day for you yanks.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Kofi to win WWE Title tonight it seems.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Business is about to pick up!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


I marked CENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNA


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Husky im eating Doritos ha... 

Why is it a special night ?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Great tribute.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> oh god wwe ....mlk...?


Oh God? Get out of here...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope John Cena to says ass again.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Get ready for the Promo from Boring Land


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

so i celebrate MLK day by going to the barber, getting fired chicken form Popeyes and watching cops.
What did you all do?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> oh god wwe ....mlk...?


They do it every year.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

KidGold17 said:


> Wtf was that?


brush up on your American history homie... In other news why did they start the show off with this wanksta???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

his little bruise booboo must be better


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

jericho always been in the opening?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YEAH CENA


BLACKEST SUPERSTAR OF THEM ALL

THAT SHOULD TOTALLY BE MARK HENRY


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beer Check
Pizza Check
Raw Check

im good to go


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Finding the hat guy in the crowd is the wwe equivalent of where's waldo.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Following up a Martin Luther King Jr. segment just seems poorly contrived. Clearly they should have started off with Otunga.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Agmaster said:


> oh god wwe ....mlk...?


so?they do this every year.do you hate mlk or something?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> so i celebrate MLK day by going to the barber, getting fired chicken form Popeyes and watching cops.
> What did you all do?


What I didn't do was laugh at this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> so i celebrate MLK day by going to the barber, getting fired chicken form Popeyes and watching cops.
> What did you all do?


Is that an backwards racist comment or am I reading into it too much???


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

bigd5896 said:


> jericho always been in the opening?


NO!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cena walked that injury off in a hurry...


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*C*ena *M*eets *Punk* - See what I did there


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Following up a Martin Luther King Jr. segment just seems poorly contrived. Clearly they should have started off with Otunga.


Raw should ALWAYS start with Otunga.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena to make an "I have a dream, and that dream is to get rid of Punk" promo.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

at least cena is back to saying cm punk


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol at cenas two fingers to the camera then


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I really hope he doesn't win the Royal Rumble ...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Cena just have a going through puberty voice crack?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Aweeeeeesome


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The most inspirational black man since Martin Luther King










Ok no more Tunga pics from me.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

He is ready..............MIZ!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

This is our WM main event, folks. Right now in the ring.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THE AWESOME ONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this makes many a sense.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Raw is Otunga!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Miz is looking dapper.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole. Just. Jizzed.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Total Package said:


> They do it every year.


I am not sorry that my natural response is apprehension when wwe plays with race. ooh miz and cena?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Miz!!!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Cena MIZ!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz/Cena promo, aw snap!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

these guys are such clowns


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, that fuckhead Riley.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Really


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How is he "must see"?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh great Miz has come to make this segment suck even more.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

REALLY!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck you miz and your oumpa lumpa assistant


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

A-Ri is looking hot in that suit. Damn I love men in suits.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think this segment is foreshadowing a Miz Cena Wrestlemania main event


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cena announces he wants the title again. We know whose going over at Wrestlemania.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

really?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what city are they in?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Did Cena just have a going through puberty voice crack?


I'm pretty sure he does that every single week.

Also, when did they instate the new rule that all young heel World Champions have to wear a suit?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Just look at him Magsimus


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Loving the pink.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anderson > Miz


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I predict something big is gonna happen in the second hour due to Jersey Shore.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Dear Alex,

Swing that fuckin' briefcase. Just once. Plz.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Royal Rumble will have 40 people?!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

40 people rumble????


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Oh great Miz has come to make this segment suck even more.


wat?

This is two of the best mic workers in the biz.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's official. fpalm


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

40 entrants ? DAMN


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

40 man rumble ?

cool


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit...did Miz just give away Cena winning biggest RR ever?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

40? Overkill.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You just speaking abut winning the rumble and Miz appears, he's like the candyman.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

MEM

Main Event Miz


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*40* men in the rumble this year? Looks like some more mid-carders need some camera time.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

VRsick said:


> what city are they in?


Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

CM Punk is going to win the rumble this year.


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't come after me? Miz isn't 40 like Mike Gundy.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Why is the champion playing messenger here? That seems beneath him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> 40 people rumble????


Been leaked all week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hoping for some HHH tonight.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Miz/Orton AGAIN at Royal Rumble? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Funny Cena....NOT!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rocky 4 reference for the fucking win


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Retarded Cena


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Rocky 4 FTW


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus......


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God damnit I hate Cena's character so much


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Been leaked all week.




But... it's Monday.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WOW. Cena with two Rocky IV references. I'm not mad at that, though I'm sure all of the kiddies have no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh cena that rocky reference........smh


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

God, I cringe every time Cena grabs a mic.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FUCK YEAH COLE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk winning the Rumble. 

Cena winning WWE Title @ Elimination Chamber. 

WM Main Event right there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

no HHH, in your dreams. and lol @ stalone impression.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

someone hurt cena again please


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

most of those kids prolly dont get the rocky reference


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Why does Cena piss me off so much? Also, No one there who will cheer for him knows anything about Rocky 4....


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

King for champ


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Kids marking for a film most of them probably haven't heard of...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That is offensive to Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

POOPY


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ricky Gervais of the WWE.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope this is the writers bc Cena sucks.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Imma be honest, Cena just isn't as interesting as The Situation.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

JONAS BROTHERS REFERENCE :lmao:


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

really chicken mcnugget!?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

heh, take THAT, iwc!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is terrible.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

The only challenging bout he's had in six months...?

Are we shitting on Morrison/Miz already?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I...don't get how Cena's jokes are good. Ok, least he admits it sucks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

pg referance.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's PG he's doing his doing his best


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"It's PG I'm doing the best I can".


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena doesn't want to be pg


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shut it up Cena. You're not funny tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How dare you compare Cena to Ricky "the great" Gervais Cole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol pg


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Somebody finally points out *on-screen* that the suit case is pointless.

"I'm trying to keep this as PG as I can." Haha sure you are.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Triple H in second hour calling it cause of Jersey Shore mark my words !!!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

lol very korny...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Gotta love the "Jerry" chants.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

human mogwai?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Every damn week we get the same close up of Lawler's face. It bugs me. fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol 2 Cena
Guys is PG I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really dont know why but i enjoy when Cena pokes fun at the PG bullshit


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

YES!!! Get him Miz.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HHH isn't gonna come cause of jersey shore...smh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

John Cena fpalm


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

PG isn't Universal though. You can get away more with PG than he usually does, heck arse is ok under PG but he still apparently apologised.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz telling it like it is.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahahaha corny hahahha


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im disappointed in my fellow Arkansans for being so pro Cena...pretty good crowd though, I like for the most part.

But my God Cena has to stop with the jokes.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jerry Lawler, Raws 3rd top face after Orton/Cena.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok miz...you're going a little overboard now..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz calling someone generic? Ha!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Heat magnet


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm about to get my cordless drill and jam it in my ear. This is fucking terrible.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Shut it up Cena. You're not funny tonight.


I'm assuming you never think he's funny?

And Miz saying anything about in-ring technicians made me lol big time.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz the heat magnet


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Great heat for The Miz. I hope Miz isn't out here just because Punk got punched at a house show though.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Basically that was Cena saying:

"Hey everybody over 10, I know your rolling your eyes but don't worry, I am too. There jokes are not for you."


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao "The best there is the best there was The Miz"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Every damn week we get the same close up of Lawler's face. It bugs me. fpalm


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena jizzing over Orton?

Watzupwitdat?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Randy vs Cena?? O.O


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Heat magnet


took the words from me


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE CENA VS ORTON AT WRESTLEMANIA.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

John Cena vs Randy Orton vs The Miz for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Every time they zoom in on Lawler he has this shit eating grin that makes me think he can't quite figure out where he is and he's trying to pretend like he does know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Riley looks like he is on his my to court.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

punk..


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Shit goin down now


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just a reminder...TNA IMPACT 9pm Thursday nights.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is definitely a pro-Cena crowd


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ahhh ... there's the music I love to hear.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truth Miz. Cena is so corny. 

Hit him with that Briefcase Riley!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Face <3s Face... this annoys me about the current product - we've had awesome face/face fueds in the past.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE CENA VS ORTON AT WRESTLEMANIA.


Seconded.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

punk!!!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Miz to make it to Mania now, and here comes OTUNGA!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh beautiful. Thanks Cena. Now half of the IWC is about to go "Bitch" mode on us.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa spoting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Killswitch!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ The Miz calling Cena "corny", looking like a lost Gotti Brother!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punks eye


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punksus saves the segment.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn the right side of his face is all scratched up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HIS EYE LOL


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at that group.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh look it's the four stooges.


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Can see Punk's eye there.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Im disappointed in my fellow Arkansans for being so pro Cena...pretty good crowd though, I like for the most part.
> 
> But my God Cena has to stop with the jokes.


Same here, i wish i could've went tonight. I would be booing like hell.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck happend to his face


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fpalm cm suck chants......


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I forgot the members of the "New" Nexus are garbage :no:

Why couldn't Barrett get stuck with the losers


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn that kid fucked Punk up! :lmao


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

CM Punk saving this opening promo


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Punks cut from being hit by fan haha


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did somebody claw at Punk's face?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Just a reminder...TNA IMPACT 9pm Thursday nights.


Just a reminder...No one gives a shit.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The scars look good for a heel.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, some kid left his mark on punk...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Look at Punk's eye :lmao


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

lol at Punk's eye.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk eye from that kid


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE CENA VS ORTON AT WRESTLEMANIA.


im still putting my money on HHH vs Sheamus....don't rightly know how, but its January....a HHH return is looming, and well you know what that means.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

idk why, that 'jerk' comment cracked me up


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Dam, those scratches are nice.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg the eye :lmao, stupid fan


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

40 is doin to much


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CM Punk with the injuries from the epic kid brawl.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So what's stopping Wade Barrett keeping the Nexus theme song, given that Punk's Nexus is using This Fire Burns?

:lmao at Punk's eye btw


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Wade's Nexus is gonna own Punks Nexus at the rumble.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahahahhaha get the kid that punched punk a contract to wwe


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Punk showing the scars after his brutal altercation with...a 10 year old boy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyy what's up with that eye Punk? Tsk tsk, don't be grabbing the kiddies tonight amrite!?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

John Cena is wining the royal rumble. 
Its confirmed.
They are talking about how low Cena's "odds are".


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow Punk's showing battle wounds from a crazy fan


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha, nice eye Punk.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, did we really just have 3 pages of comments regarding Punk's eye?
Jesus christ, guys.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cena can count.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> PLEASE DON'T LET IT BE CENA VS ORTON AT WRESTLEMANIA.


Actually i've always thought it was an injustice that they never main evented together. They're really the two most important stars of their generation of stars.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWEs dominant heel stable run off by a comedy team?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

santinoooooooo


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

A slap? Fuck no... lol @ the guys who believed the dirtsheet email "submissions".


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk need more members...3 are not going to cut it


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, the tag champs are over..........


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Santino and Kozlov, oh god. How to make Nexus look weak, throw Santino in there.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol at them evening odds


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

hahaha they ran from Santino.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino in for the save...wait what?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Que the gm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

san-tin-O


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. He can't fall over the top rope but he can sure as hell growl.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm of all people....


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Nexus beating down someone 3 on 1 is shit.

Way to make them look even more shit by having a comedy act make the save


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

please dont tell me we're gonna get a 6 man tag outta this bs.


nevermind, forgot about the Cena/Punk match.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Nexus retreating from Santino Marella, oh how this stable have gone down hill.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

santino makes the save? wtf?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Santinolov save!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

First, what's this thing about Punk getting owned by a kid?

Second, Santino and Botch-lov?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, the Nexus repelled by Santino & Kozlov?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow. Nexus Jobbed to the Job Squad......


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

In comes the kid to make it 4 v 4


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

santikoz...really....santikoz in the main story.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

4 on 4 tag team lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

and i quote


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> First, what's this thing about Punk getting owned by a kid?
> 
> Second, Santino and Botch-lov?


Punk grabbed a kid by the shirt and asked him to slap him, so the kid slapped him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Que the gm


lol well called.

grr...this is what happened when Nexus first started instead they were to be fired.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

hmm how can we make Nexus look even weaker? How about they run from friggin Santino.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

nevermind, forgot about the Cena/Punk match.
__________________


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> First, what's this thing about Punk getting owned by a kid?
> 
> Second, Santino and Botch-lov?


some fan at a recent house show punch punk.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

time for someone 2 return? then tarver time?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Husky looks like the fat kid at the start of Halloween.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

A 'Nexus' member will interfere; it's HIAC II.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

my ****** Tarver and Skip return in the main event?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Make it more predictable.........non-nexus members to interfere


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

suddenly the gm isn't pro-nexus anymore?

maybe he was just pro-barrett?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII QQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Doesn't say it like that, that was a simple and I quote.

How many times have I heard the word "nexus" "John Cena" and "barred from ringside" in the past few months?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why the fuck is ANYONE scared to fight the guy who lost to Maria?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Look for a Non-Nexus memeber to come out and interfere and then join Nexus.

AWESOME KONG TO COME OUT AND FUCK UP CENA!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A New member of Nexus is gonna show up tonight.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

How did Santino and Kozlov get past Punk?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random appearance by tag champs is random.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Tarver, or Skip to return?

Also, is the GM heel or face?


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

ZIGGLER ORTON!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ZIGGLER VS. ORTON?


I CAME


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I was hoping for a Bourne run in there.*


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Cena/Punk
Ziggler/Orton

sounds good to me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

When are Santino and Kozlov going to get off of my screen, BAH GAWD!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ziggler Orton sounds great.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Punk grabbed a kid by the shirt and asked him to slap him, so the kid slapped him.


when the f**k was this? I missed a lot apparently.

Oh shit. Vickie. Better prep that MUTE button...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Kozlov is my pick for the rumble as he's incapable of going over the top rope.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ziggler is number 1 contender over on Smackdown? Huh.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww shit, Ziggler main eventing Raw!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lol, did you guys see that sign? "Real men wear orange and purple". LOL.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lol @ everyone mad that the nexus ran, in wwe land cena can walk out there with a group of kids in wheelchairs drunk and have a chance to beat a real demon. let alone have the tag champs with him


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Zig vs Orton !


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And The Iron Sheik's already in rare form on Twitter!




> miz the gay or the man? he look like the justin bieber. i dont know if he is *** cocksucker or green grass jabroni tell me


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Ziggler goes over, which he probably won't, I'll mark the fuck out.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Kozlov is my pick for the rumble as he's incapable of going over the top rope.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"If any member of Nexus interferes in the John Cena/Wade Barrett match at HIAC, they will be suspended."
"If any member of Nexus interferes in the John Cena/CM Punk match tonight, they will lose their spot in the Royal Rumble."

This storyline is like Groundhog day. A bit of originality please.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I would mark for Awesome Kong slamming Cena tonight.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

RKO to Vickie anyone?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And The Iron Sheik's already in rare form on Twitter!


The reason I made a twitter account was to follow Sheik, hasn't let me down, howling laughing.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

If any members of Nexus interfere...

Sounds like the "bring in new members loophole" they've used before. Tarver and/or Sheffield/Black Cena.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Schönheit said:


> Tarver, or Skip to return?
> 
> Also, is the GM heel or face?


the gm is a pissed off teen, hyped up on red bull, pez sticks, and pepsi. sitting in a basement and they just ran out of hot pockets. gm has more mood swings, than a female charles manson with roid rage on her time of the month


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the fact that santino is involved in a ME type angle is just wrong...its worse than k kwikk being involved...BARELY though


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome Kong coming, calling it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> lol @ everyone mad that the nexus ran, in wwe land cena can walk out there with a group of kids in wheelchairs drunk and have a chance to beat a real demon. let alone have the tag champs with him


I get your point, but this post is confusing.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And The Iron Sheik's already in rare form on Twitter!


Cena vs Orton Wrestlemania?! FACKING BOOLSHED!


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

if the kid shows up as punks kid he should be handed over a invisible mic and a wooden blackberry to quote messages from the gm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And The Iron Sheik's already in rare form on Twitter!


God, the Shiek is awesome


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O come the fuck on. Comedy team runs in on main event stable then fights against jobbers? Boo.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

On no not these guys


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not going to shave until the WWE give the Tag Titles to a real team


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jey and Jey? Really?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao, Tag Team Championship match, BOTH teams get jobber entrances.

<despair>


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Sick entrance by the Usos, and Santlov. LMAO.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Well, once again I can hope that they'll give the Usos some semblance of credibility. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Interference by Nexus incoming


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Can't the Usos just go away?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

usos 2 win via nexus interference ?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

So Team Irrelevant vs. Team Irrelevant for the Irrelevant Tag Team Titles, should be an enthralling match.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

here's hoping and predicting a swerve and tamini screws santino and kosloz the tag titles.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really want Tamina to turn on these clowns.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the Uso's...the FUCKING USO'S...just got heat for the sole reason of competing against Santino & Kozlov.....how over are they? god damn


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> the fact that santino is involved in a ME type angle is just wrong...its worse than k kwikk being involved...BARELY though


Look, they had Hornswaggle in a high profile angle with DX. It could be a lot worse. Besides, Santino is awesome


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I get your point, but this post is confusing.


i was tryingt to be colorfull, instead of throwing out insults like some people have been doing the last couple of weeks...just want to bring joy to the world


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tamina is gonna screw Santino & Kozlov


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Goldust is the GM.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

jobbeer squad versud who the fuck are these guys team


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rikishi needs to come back and show his kids how to be a star.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DUAL JOBBER ENTRANCE

FULL FORCE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tam to turn back heel and help the wonder twins


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Usos to join Nexus?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome kong will bitch rape Cena tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I see an interference


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit. Both tag teams get jobber entrances. Fitting.

I'm gonna go on a limb and say Santino and Botch-lov win as they are more over(?) with the crowd. Still I wouldn't be surprised if the Usos won considering how bad creative has treated the tag divison recently.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tamina better had turn. I don't give a shit really though, I don't know which Uso is which


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me, or are the Usos looking like they've gotten a little bigger?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Is anybody else's feed very choppy?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

In this match even the divas go for a piss break


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Did they split Umaga into two people for the Usos? Like in that movie Twins.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Kozlov, even teamed with Santino he can barely get over. The top rope that is.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> *I was hoping for a Bourne run in there.*


Yoshi Tatsu should have come in and then kick Cena's head off and scream in Japanese this:

"YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!!!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

COBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who could possibly care about this match?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Purple Kisses said:


> Tamina is gonna screw Santino & Kozlov


She already is. BADA BING!!!! WOOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHHH WOOT WOOT.

That was quick.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Crowd is great tonight.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

COBRA ftw


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Poor fucking Usos....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn it Tamina.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Dang no interference


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jesus the cobra gets a fair pop lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Some old shit, nice.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Cobra makes me furious. HOW is that a finishing move ffs WWE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Holy shit. Both tag teams get jobber entrances. Fitting.
> 
> I'm gonna go on a limb and say Santino and Botch-lov win as they are more over(?) with the crowd. Still I wouldn't be surprised if the Usos won considering how bad creative has treated the tag divison recently.


They were already out there when they help Cena, what sense would it have made if they went back and have an entrance? Fail on your part.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Is it just me, or are the Usos looking like they've gotten a little bigger?


when they sit around for weeks at a time, i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Ouch the Cobra would definitely put me down for the three count. I mean, a single punch is more effective Non-kayfabe wise.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I went and made a drink, I come back and Santino & Koslov have won a match? 

That was fucking quick.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

till now this raw ias waful as hell, iam enjoyng the forum even more oh fuck the cobra again fuck this man


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Poor Kozlov, even teamed with Santino he can barely get over. The top rope that is.


They're just foreshadowing his Royal Rumble victory.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The tag team division obviously is at its worst state than it has been in a long time. Realistically, theres only 2 tag teams in the WWE right now and both of them got jobber entrances. Why did they break up the Hart Dynasty?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

husky harris is such a goofball. Reminds me of chum lee


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> The Cobra makes me furious. HOW is that a finishing move ffs WWE.




eh, its not so much worse than umagas thumb poke, is it?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hit him otunga


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hennig's kid is the most amazing actor I've ever witnessed


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You're allowed turn your head, Husky.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Uh-oh,

WATCH OUT GUYS, YOU GONNA GET RAPED BY PUNK!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE needs kill the division or use them; move them to SD. 

New Nexus is a cult. Don't drink the kool-aid.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Epic Punk promo


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nexus is almost as bad as SES now...


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

tonight all the stupidiest things are going to get ops im seeing it damm it


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone else hate that Nexus is always the focal point of the show? I know I do.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fucking Otunga straight up looks gay...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THE RETURN OF GOD!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Santino's finisher


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Faith +1 ftw.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, someone is definitely coming back tonight for Nexus.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk's stupid grin :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otunga!!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Morrison/Bryan encounter was effing priceless.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Nexus face was pretty lulzy at "faith"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE BEST PIMP IN DA WORLD.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Morrison vs Bryan - Holy fucking shit yeah.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy pop for Morrison

and DB on RAW FTW


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did you hear that pop they gave Bryan?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan & Morrison to be MOTN


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely new member of Nexus tonight then, can tell by Punk's reaction.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Now daniel gonnalose to MoJo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so...Kong is Faith


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AWESOME KONG


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

Daniel Bryan & the Bella Twins are epic!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i guess punk's eye didnt get messed up


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

at some point they need to reveal that bryan has a 14 inch cock


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, i hope this bryan - morrison match is at least 5 mins.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

imagine a 3some with the bellas


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

All of you are marking like f**king hell for Punk right now and he just said one word.

Haha cool Danielson/Jomo bit there.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought he was asking them for a hug.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Morrison v Danielson hell yeah.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So many potentially good matches to come.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Morrison/Bryan? Sounds good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking owned! lol


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

sparrowreal said:


> till now this raw ias waful as hell, iam enjoyng the forum even more oh fuck the cobra again fuck this man



RAW discussion is always >>> RAW itself. 



How long does it take WWEShop to ship stuff??

Date:
01/11/11
Status:
Order processed and picked; waiting to go to warehouse


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

JoMo vs DBD
Ziggler vs Orton
Punk vs Cena
New Nexus Member.


Wow.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

this should be an interesting match. Morrison might get an std from Bryan who got it from the Bellas, so there's always that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

morrison vs. danielson


I just marked out


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Morrison/Bryan ?

AWESOME, hope they give it alot of time


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

all in all... said:


> eh, its not so much worse than umagas thumb poke, is it?


At least he looked dominated enough to do that finisher.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but they better not have Bryan go over someone that was in the main event picture two weeks ago...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Epic match coming up


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> imagine a 3some with the bellas


Syphilis, crabs and gonnorhea, oh my.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

i hope that dragon kills morrison i want a little satisfaction for this shitty show lol


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Wtf the shore is on?!?!?!


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Bryan vs Morrison. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> The tag team division obviously is at its worst state than it has been in a long time. Realistically, theres only 2 tag teams in the WWE right now and both of them got jobber entrances. Why did they break up the Hart Dynasty?


Because, for whatever reason, WWE prefers having 2 jobbers (one of whom usually gets fired) to having a competent tag team.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Will LOL if God is the new Nexus member.

But it will probs be Awesome Kong.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Jordo said:


> imagine a 3some with the bellas


I like to imagine a threesome with 2 Maryse's


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck?

Why does RAW have a PPV-caliber match card?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Fucking Otunga straight up looks gay...


you take that back right now


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk has something great up his sleeve.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry, I just can't stop laughing at JoMo, strutting around looking fly and his WTF face with Bryan and the Bellas.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

Bryan V Morrison, Cena v Punk, Orton v Ziggler....PPV quality matches there....hopefully they get given alot of time!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Look, they had Hornswaggle in a high profile angle with DX. It could be a lot worse. Besides, Santino is awesome


hornswoggle makes more sense than santino.. and he isn't even really a wrestler anyway...more of a manager/mascot...


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Jordo said:


> imagine a 3some with the bellas


Imagine injecting penicillian directly into your penis.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Nexus need two more guys (they could do with a total overhaul bar punk tbh), someone with charisma who is the second in charge and then a monster/body guard type character


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't know CM Punk was a fan of George Michael.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

giggs said:


> Bryan V Morrison, Cena v Punk, Orton v Ziggler....PPV quality matches there....hopefully they get given alot of time!


i hope so too...but you and i both know it won't happen. bryan v morrison might get some time though...possibly orton v ziggler as well..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> Nexus need two more guys (they could do with a total overhaul bar punk tbh), someone with charisma who is the second in charge and then a monster/body guard type character


basically skip and tarver


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Will LOL if God is the new Nexus member.
> 
> But it will probs be Awesome Kong.


God Vs Vince II at WM

make it happen WWE


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I know it's from the dirt sheets, but I thought Awesome Kong would be in a program with LayCool?

I'm gonna predict it's Michael Tarver, bearing in mind that it was Barrett that kicked him out, with him out of the picture I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> Nexus need two more guys (they could do with a total overhaul bar punk tbh), someone with charisma who is the second in charge and then a monster/body guard type character


Skip Sheffield is the logical choice for monster to counter Big Zeke and Tarver could be a 2nd in command.


----------



## Khmer Dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Man everything will work itself out people stop complaining bout small stuff on the show.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah punk has a masterplan under his sleeve leave a fucking rampage of 10 year old kids do his dirty business if only one did that to him imagine a bunch of them against the joberexus lol otunga can cry in pain in seconds


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why does www have to ruin a great thing like the rumble and add ten more guys just put those guys in other matches.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

hear that pop


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this match better get more than 5 minutes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Prince of Parkour'' ugggggh.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh and for anybody watching on Sky Sports, how fit is that Asian chick in leather in the Sky Movies advert? nom nom nom.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

If my title was "Prince of Parkour", I'd probably be real ashamed :|

Just sounds so... lame


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Prince of Parkour? Jesus Christ.

I want a Daniel Bryan t-shirt. LET'S GO AMDRAG!

edit: I thought he said prince of hardcore :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JoMostill winnning.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

boo he's not the Miz...boooo


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mojo Jomo


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Fucking Otunga straight up looks gay...


Well, someone's insecure ...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

We've learned alot Cole? Surrrre.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

its submission wrestling time


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why does www have to ruin a great thing like the rumble and add ten more guys just put those guys in other matches.


Triple H needs those ten jobbers to put himself over.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Morrison's definitely going over here. Hopefully they get a good amount of time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

GOOD MATCH coming up here


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> i hope i see the virgil, i take my 10 inch cock fuck his black ass make him humble. he have no respect for the martin king.


:lmao

Sheik tweets>Tunga pics


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> I didn't know CM Punk was a fan of George Michael.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

JWOWW dont do tom dirty like that..

opps wrong discussion.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

random little package there. HOLY LISTEN TO THE POP FOR DANIEL BRYAN!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Why do I have a weird feeling that there may be a swerve...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

So what all do we have for Morrison now?

The Honcho of Hotness
The Shaman of Sexy
The Monday Night Delight
The Slow-Motion Superstar


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MMMM LOOK AT SEXY DANIEL PIMPIN HIS HOES


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I see them going to a double countout by some crazy move by Morrison. I don't think they want make either look bad.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

morrison is good in the ring but i cant stand him if he lands definetly in the main even he goes straight in my number one hate list and yeah i have one


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> random little package there. HOLY LISTEN TO THE POP FOR DANIEL BRYAN!!!


What pop?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Bellas are straight booty.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DDaniel da great Bryan


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Are they trying to turn him into Meat? :lmao


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Morrison went from WWE Title to US Title matches fast... So who will turn heel? Daniel Bryan or John Morrison?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hoe Train


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lets hope this gets some decent time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Shit, Bryan needs a herpes check stat.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Should be a good match. Hope it gets time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan got ho's!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lipstick and he lifted those bishes. 

I hate them.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JOHN MORRISON WILL WIN THE ROYAL RUMBLE.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Was expecting the obligatory, respectful Face vs Face handshake.

This should be a brilliant match.


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

Can anyone feel a Bryan heel turn on the horizon? Perhaps attacking Morrison after the match...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

How many times are we going to have to hear "40 superstars" and "39 other superstars" tonight?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So is it official that this is just face time for the Bellas or are they still actually going to develop it into a storyline?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mmmmmm bellas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn ads.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bella twin wardrobe malfunction


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow that lipstick on his face looks out of place right now


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fmadsknfal;njiu09243950q2n dnaknfadskf aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fucking commercials in matches


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Ant45114 said:


> Morrison went from WWE Title to US Title matches fast... So who will turn heel? Daniel Bryan or John Morrison?


Daniel Bryan to get some sort of Benoit gimmick using the Bellas......:sad:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ant45114 said:


> Morrison went from WWE Title to US Title matches fast... So who will turn heel? Daniel Bryan or John Morrison?


This isn't a US Title match.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE, why yu no adbreak in tag team match?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets go Bryan!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Triple H needs those ten jobbers to put himself over.


Who cares I mean come just have a IC and a tag team match instead of having 40 ppl in the royal rumble match and ruining the gimmick.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

haha Danielson still has lipstick on his face. Oh damn you Bellas...

COMMERCIAL? FACK!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> How many times are we going to have to hear "40 superstars" and "39 other superstars" tonight?!


Not as many as we'll hear next week on raw.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Total Package said:


> So is it official that this is just face time for the Bellas or are they still actually going to develop it into a storyline?


I think it's done wonders for Daniel's character. Instant cred.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr. Jericho said:


> Can anyone feel a Bryan heel turn on the horizon? Perhaps attacking Morrison after the match...


yeah Someones gotta be turning heel.. This could make for a great rivalry


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Adverts during Danielson/Morrison? Bollocks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Boardwalk empire looks amazing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bryan hasnt defended the belt since Survivor Series so I hope he faces Kidd and JoMo in a 3-Way at RR.*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Pretty sure JoMo is going over.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Annoying time for ad, but expected.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why did they murder Bryan's epic theme?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Little Big Planet 2 looks very good.

HULK HOGAN MUST BE BANKRUPT! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jordo said:


> you take that back right now


he wont because he drinks the hatorade...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hogan on WWE airtime?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad that got pops for that stint of chain wrestling. This match is going to be aces if given time.

And yes, this is just face time for the Bellas, Nikki should have cut Brie by now if it weren't.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

VLR said:


> WWE, why yu no adbreak in tag team match?


That match was like 2 minutes long...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn Bear sold out....smh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Music on that Dell ad is fucking catchy.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I am getting tired of WWE interrupting matches with damn commercials and it's only my second week watching.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...a match that will be given some time but we'll miss half of it because of commercials...GREAT PRODUCING WWE!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So we'll see a rest hold after about 3 minutes I'm guessing. Bollocks


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

a face vs face match ???


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniel is stealing Meat's gimmick.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Guess they won't be showing their "29 are going over" advert anymore then.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Called the rest hold.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Pretty sure JoMo is going over.


Especially when they showed the John Morrison package before the match. He'll be in the main event in no time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice kick


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

who ever invented those tight black pants all the girls wear, is my fucking hero


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Lets go Morrison.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

some speed there


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Haven't you heard of geek chic, Michael? It's all the rage nowadays.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Dissapointed that Bateman never accompanies Bryan and the Bellas to the ring.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh that knee tweak looked painful.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alicks said:


> Especially when they showed the John Morrison package before the match. He'll be in the main event in no time.


Yeah..


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not quite convinced that either of these guys could successfully pull off a heel role right now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice match here.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Alicks said:


> Especially when they showed the John Morrison package before the match. He'll be in the main event in no time.


he was 2 weeks ago???


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That past sequence was pretty awesome


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great back and forth match so far.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol Goldust just tweeted that the nexus rocks. Doesn't that totally go against the story that everyone backstage hates them?

He realised and then said he hated them. lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

botch there


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jmo going over here


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

I wonder if WWE will have John Morrison help out on the new season of Tough Enough since he was on it before.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Flash Kick? What guile!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

A face champion just lost cleanly?????


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

the hell kind of shit was that?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

thats BS


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That knee is such an anticlimactic finisher.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

short and sweet


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES! BRYAN LOST!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Hate Morrison now loved him as heel


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Effin lol at cole telling us to remember the ribs.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why JoMo why?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Choreography was awkward as hell in that match. Not that great imo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Decent.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That disappointing, in my eyes. Def weren't given enough time.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool chain wrestling... but boo to the time. BOOOOOOOOOOO. Want to see MOAR!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*sigh* Are they really gonna stick the belt on Morrison? If not way to make the US champion look good.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

And there's proof The Bellas fucked the momentum out of DB...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

knew it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great little TV match!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

fpalm


Dammit


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

too many limes?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lobster head


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King Of Limes~!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many limes


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

soooooooooo many limes

one could say

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nice little match there, i wanna see a rematch.

where Bryan wins


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Good riddens. The better man won. TOOOO MANY LIMES!!!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TOO MANY LIMES TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

finally bryan lost!

sheamus!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where the hell is Triple H???


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

BOW DOWN, PEASANTS!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YEAH FUCKING SHEAMUS!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sheamus looks too natural as a king


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

ALL HAIL!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Crap. DAAAAMN this could be a 5-star if given enough time.

But I'll give creative some rare praise for getting Jomo over.

TOO MANY LIMES!!! OOOOOOOOHH!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES
TOO MANY LIMES
OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man i really think Morrison is gonna win the rumble


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll take a spritz of lime on my lobster. Thanks.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DBD third wheeling it.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Sheamus' garb looks so cheap


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Not enough time...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

terty nine


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Tirty nine!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

tirty nine


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TIRTY NINE LIMES!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol wtf is turdy 9?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Sheamus is JoMo's dad?

Turddy-nine.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This would make an amazing triple threat.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

TIRTY?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Dirty 9 other superstars


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Turty nine


btw, just bring HHH back. 

obvious hint is way too obvious now


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I raged at Morrison of Bryan, not gonna lie


I forgot Sheamus existed


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

King Sheamus! I wonder if Triple H will cost Sheamus the rumble to set up a WrestleMania match.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Terty nine.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

God Bless the Irish.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

All hail King Boo...Sheamus


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TIRTY-NINE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

When he conquers "dirty lion"?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

His crown looks like something a primary school kid would make.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

"A match designed for a King"...

Hmmm...





Hmm...


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

selfmademob said:


> Tirty nine!





leon79 said:


> tirty nine





Schönheit said:


> Sheamus is JoMo's dad?
> 
> Turddy-nine.





pewpewpew said:


> Turty nine


Nice1 lads, thats how we talk

Chicks dig it


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SON OF A FUCKING BITCH! NOT THIS DUMB FUCK!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope Dolph doesn't lose again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheamus sounded suspiciously like someone who'd been hitting the pints of Guinness pretty hard before the show.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

It looks like Sheamus has freshly used his big black dildo in an unsuspecting pheasant's ass.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MR ZIGGLES!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"The New Nexus"

oh god.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Nice1 lads, thats how we talk
> 
> Chicks dig it


you made me lol, i knew there was an irish in here


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tirty noine, yiz bleedin' eejits.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, Sheamus might be the most quotable WWE Superstar since The Rock!

Tirty Noine!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Orton's going over Ziggler, easily.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sheamus will eliminate DB... but Morrison will get a fast one on him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

well we all know the answer to how many limes are too many


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yoyoyou said:


> King Sheamus! I wonder if Triple H will cost Sheamus the rumble to set up a WrestleMania match.


HHH will win the Rumble, Sheamus gets the belt at EC or whatever that PPV will be called, and they have a title match to main event WrestleMania

at least thats what i think will happen, i just dont see HHH allowing a Mania to happen with out him in the ME


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Any chance of a Jomo Bryan tag team or rejuvenate the tag titles?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Orton wins at Royal Rumble = I stop watching WWE.

In other news I'm very glad Jerry Lawler ostensibly won't be competing this week


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

oh god first morrison and now orton i dont want a orton promo i have enought with cenas promos and with the prince of parkour


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Jordo said:


> you made me lol, i knew there was an irish in here


LOL



Silent Alarm said:


> Tirty noine, yiz bleedin' eejits.


Thats it man


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Nice1 lads, thats how we talk
> 
> Chicks dig it


Umm no that's how Sheamus talks apparently :flip


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Sheamus sounded suspiciously like someone who'd been hitting the pints of Guinness pretty hard before the show.


can you blame him? that stuff amazing


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton's going over Ziggles


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> Orton wins at Royal Rumble = I stop watching WWE.
> 
> In other news I'm very glad Jerry Lawler ostensibly won't be competing this week


Orton won two years ago. The usual rule nowadays is to give the RR win to the next main eventer who didn't win it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Dominos advert, I'm absolutely starving here


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Morrison and Daniel Bryan are the best American wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Worked there for years. What happened Dorito's


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> HHH will win the Rumble, Sheamus gets the belt at EC or whatever that PPV will be called, and they have a title match to main event WrestleMania
> 
> at least thats what i think will happen, i just dont see HHH allowing a Mania to happen with out him in the ME


You do realize that he faced Sheamus at Mania last year and it wasn't a ME match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Orton won two years ago. The usual rule nowadays is to give the RR win to the next main eventer who didn't win it.


He's not in the rumble he's facing the Miz. My point is if he's champion again then I just really give up


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Orton won two years ago. The usual rule nowadays is to give the RR win to the next main eventer who didn't win it.


Orton's in the main event, not the actual rumble match itself.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so does anyone actually expect Ziggler to win CLEAN over Orton?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jersey Shore > This


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mania Main Events

Cena vs Punk for WWe Title

Edge vs Christian for World Title - HOPEFULLY!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

not this again.........


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Most creative. As in, it made stuff up.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

o god an award for stand up for wwe


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HuskyHarris said:


> He's not in the rumble he's facing the Miz. My point is if he's champion again then I just really give up


Wait.. you WANT the Miz's reign to continue?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> You do realize that he faced Sheamus at Mania last year and it wasn't a ME match.


uhhhhhh oops lol

i mean that when is the last time there was a Mania without HHH being high on the card?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin whores.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O yea. Don't say ass but taking virginity is perfectly PG.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

His first.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Really, that bullshit???


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

How pg is a sex competition?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Danny B is a virgin. That's cute.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Jersey Shore > This


fpalm:stupid:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

his first?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is a virgin!!!!! lmao...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"His First" O.O


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Hardly PG talking about Bryan being a virgin ha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol...sluts


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

His first? Wow, that's fuuuucking insulting.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dragon's a virgin......HUH??????

THIS IS NOT PG


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Are we still Standing Up for WWE?

DANIEL BRYAN VIRGINITY REFERENCE!?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Mashable Award''? Come on, ye made that up.

Bella's are so fucking slutty................I love it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SEX REFERENCES

PG SHOW


WHAT

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

bella bet to pop dbs cherry


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

those conniving bitches!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Bryan's first?

He fucked Sara Del Rey so hard she grew permanent evil-brows.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

he's first!? please tell me they arent doing a stupid virgin angle?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck vickie


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Bella whores strike again


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WOW ... am I hearing this wrong, or are they running a Bryan/virgin angle?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella's just need to settle it with a kissing contest..with each other


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

are they emplying Bryan is a virgin?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

finally, an interesting bella segment


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

LMFAO at that Bella segment..


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The sluts are plotting to pop Bryan's cherry.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's like the Jericho/Christian bet in 2004.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Gah, Jericho and Christian did this already.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

stand up for wwe...i forgot about that stuff.....meanwhile, the bryan v morrison match could be continuing...or the ziggler v orton match could have started....or we could get vicky...


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW there goes the ratings up a notch? Bellas making a bet of who sleeps with Daniel Bryan..


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

at this moment i even like otunga over morrison and wtf with the bellas firts shit lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

HEAT


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"ALRIGHT!"

goddam cole is awesome


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan has been *buried*.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Danielson getting some Bella nookie!

OOOOO SHIT Where's that MUTE button....AH! Here it is. ahhhh....


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

EW.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

They're so fit.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

EXCUSE ME?! Vicki looks cute. Get it gurl!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Jersey Shore > This


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

VG greatest heat magnet of all time.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> WOW ... am I hearing this wrong, or are they running a Bryan/virgin angle?


First kiss? As in, well, _consentual_ kiss? 

PG FTW


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol virgin


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why does Vicki constantly look like she's just been humbled?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

its DOLPH. WHOOO


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

bellas = y2j nd christian.... db = trish LOL


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> Wait.. you WANT the Miz's reign to continue?


His reign hasn't been all I thought it would be, but still I'd rather see him than Orton, it's something different at least.

On another note: Jesus Christ Vickie is such a heat magnet, and Ziggler's theme is awesome.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, I was wrong. Finally the Bellas do something interesting. And damn Vickie has lost a a fuck ton of weight.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MR ZIGGLES HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah Dolph Ziggler. My next EWR World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vicky gets more heat then the whole roster with two words


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you know, i think Vickie's heat comes from people genuinely hating her...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

vickie=heat incarnate.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Blond Standard!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ people who still believe the pairing of Ziggler & Vickie is helping him.

Dude just came out to silence while Vickie got the huge heat she's always gotten.

He'll just put on good matches while Vickie gets all the attention.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

There he is everyone, The King of Manscape Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm I just thought of something.. Daniel Bryan is pretty "Straight Edge" and a few weeks ago CM Punk said he was impressed with Daniel Bryan... Maybe he joins "The New Nexus" in the near future....


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish they'd stop cole saying how nice Vicky looks. That's just taking heel too far. There is no way a person could think such things.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton to go over ziggy


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Ziggler to look good via kicking out of an RKO.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i missed that last DB/ bellas segment, theyre making daniel bryan a virgin?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Whoa, is the sign guy in the first row?
GOODNIGHT GUYS

RANDY ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZORTON


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz interferance


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Those lights for Randy's entrance are badass for real.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This match is gonna be nuts. They both like to go hard.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> It's like the Jericho/Christian bet in 2004.


Except Lita and Trish have seen more cock than a battery farm


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

here is pg stone cold


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

You JUST HEARD IT...Vickie's heat is louder than Orton's whole reaction. LMAO. Deal with THAT reality.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Whoa, is the sign guy in the first row?
> GOODNIGHT GUYS
> 
> RANDY ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZORTON


He took ten seconds to pose on the top rope. It's warranted.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gah, Orton makes me want sleeves even worse than i already do


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Loudest pop of the night easy


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

would love to see and edge run in...maybe a brief rated RKO segment of some sort...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Mr. Ziggles wins, I buy the Royal Rumble. 
If Mr. Ziggles loses, I stream it.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Ant45114 said:


> hmm I just thought of something.. Daniel Bryan is pretty "Straight Edge" and a few weeks ago CM Punk said he was impressed with Daniel Bryan... Maybe he joins "The New Nexus" in the near future....


Turns on the Bella's, locks in the 'La Bella Lock' - Instant heat?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> i missed that last DB/ bellas segment, theyre making daniel bryan a virgin?


The Bellas made a bet as to who will be DB's first, so basically he's being booked as a virgin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This show needs Maryse.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This just goes to show how much shit is put into RAW, I was able to go for a nice shower after putting it on pause come back the only thing I'd missed was the bellas and vicky before it went onto another break.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

VRsick said:


> i missed that last DB/ bellas segment, theyre making daniel bryan a virgin?


yes they are


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nate_h said:


> I wish they'd stop cole saying how nice Vicky looks. That's just taking heel too far. There is no way a person could think such things.


i agree - you can only suspend disbelief so much


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They are probably going to show the new sky movies advert again, rep to anyone who finds out who the chick in the leather is!


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

I hope Dolph Ziggler gets a long term main event push. I think he has potential. I wish WWE would give some of these guys more time at the top to see if they can get over. I still think Jack Swagger would have benefited from a longer push.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

jhjkwqhldkjsh;dskljcf


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

VLR said:


> Turns on the Bella's, locks in the 'La Bella Lock' - Instant heat?


Turns on Morrison for the Bella's liking him more or turns on the Bellas for being sluts


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope this gets time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

yoyoyou said:


> I hope Dolph Ziggler gets a long term main event push. I think he has potential. I wish WWE would give some of these guys more time at the top to see if they can get over. I still think Jack Swagger would have benefited from a longer push.


Ziggler > Swagger.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

How is Bryan even a nerd? i haven't seen any segments of him playing countless hours of WoW or marathoning boring science docs.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish the food adverts would fuck off, I'm ravenous.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> His reign hasn't been all I thought it would be, but still I'd rather see him than Orton, it's something different at least.
> 
> On another note: Jesus Christ Vickie is such a heat magnet, and Ziggler's theme is awesome.


Different doesn't mean better. Just because people are sick of eating Vanilla Ice Cream, doesn't mean they should be fed horse manure.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> How is Bryan even a nerd? i haven't seen any segments of him playing countless hours of WoW or marathoning boring science docs.


Because he had the Dark Side march as his theme. This is Michael Cole's logic.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Kick his ass Dolph


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

So Bryan's a virgin now and the Bella's are betting on who will have sex with him first. Doesn't sound too PG to me.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

The Viper pounces like a Rattlesnake!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wow...austin press by orton.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

I could see Dolph and Vickie being moved over to Raw when the Draft takes place


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

that looked ugly


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the fuck! crotch bump to punches.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Flying dick attack?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

austin press


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Daniel Bryan gimmick is definitely mocking the IWC


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> They are probably going to show the new sky movies advert again, rep to anyone who finds out who the chick in the leather is!


she looked so hot!! im looking for pic right now lol

better than watching the gayfest going on in the ring right now


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Alicks said:


> So Bryan's a virgin now and the Bella's are betting on who will have sex with him first. Doesn't sound too PG to me.


Id buy that for a dollar


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Orton failed with that Lou Thesz.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

orton becoming heel?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Orton failed with that Lou Thesz.


Orton failed with that haircut.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Because he had the Dark Side march as his theme. This is Michael Cole's logic.


That's funny coming from michael cole. The guy who was always called a nerd or dork and was hazed countless times by wrestlers.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

First Orton with the Thesz Press.

Now Ziggler stomping a mud hole in his knee.

Somebody's wife is getting a black eye tonight.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

no stone cold randy pics?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Dolphs loking strong.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I can just imagine Zi9ggler! "This is a message from Kofi!"


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Dolph better go over here. Not happening though. shame


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Gosh, I hadn't heard this said all night, but Lawler just said there will be 40 participant in this years Royal Rumble! -_- This is like Fatal 4-Way all over again.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Jordo said:


> orton becoming heel?


I wish he was.. I'm a Orton fan but he's much better Heel


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think Orton is the best at selling injuries


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice dropkick to the body hurting his head.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ziggler: Hello, I'm Dolph Zig....*Gets RKO'd and looks at Vickie*

Orton: STUPID!! STUPID!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a sad way to work in a rest hold; just grab the other dude's leg.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ant45114 said:


> I wish he was.. I'm a Orton fan but he's much better Heel


I've been loving his "face" run lately. He was ok as a heel but I didn't care for it as much. As a face I love his character.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vintage


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> Gosh, I hadn't heard this said all night, but Lawler just said there will be 40 participant in this years Royal Rumble! -_- This is like Fatal 4-Way all over again.


:no:

FINISH HIM!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

VINTAGE Randy Orton.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

inb4scoopslamintoddt


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

This is already match of the year.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

natetendo83 said:


> I've been loving his "face" run lately. He was ok as a heel but I didn't care for it as much. As a face I love his character.


Never heard anyone say that before


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

noooooo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess that knee doesnt hurt anymore


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Randy "4 spots a match" Orton


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Michael Cole you dumbass it was a power slam, NOT a scoop slam!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

With the Zig Zag!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ Cole


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Likeing this match quite a bit.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

for some reason i'd tap vicky tonight, without the brown bag. 

Must be extra horny or something.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

that was the gayest pin ive ever seen


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

come on Dolph. Finish his ass


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

thats rather gay


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Sleeper Hold on a guy who puts people to sleep with his repetitive in-ring maneuvers!

BAH GAWD


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

pretty good match.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

sexy rko finish


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RKO


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

thats bullshit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit that was nice


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

lolwut.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What was that? lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ok match, damn what a rko


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Make the save king


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank god for the miz.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Here comes edge?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Uh, was that supposed to be an rko?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck taht, cant orton putt anyone over for once in his boring career


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That was retarded and the commentators made it sound like utter shit.

Streaming the Rumble. ¬_¬


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dolph lost but he looked strong as fuck.

Rated RKO vs. Ziggler and Miz next week.
Calling it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rko out of nowhere


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Inevitable Orton win.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Super Orton is super.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Really liking this match so far


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

K'off.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Night Mr. Ziggles!

Hey look, it's The Situation and Pauly D!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jordo said:


> thats rather gay





Avenged Crow said:


> come on Dolph. Finish his ass





Game Fiend said:


> that was the gayest pin ive ever seen


Hahaha.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Good match. Orton's best in a while.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was liking this match until the pin... why orton why?


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

Hopefully Dolph can regain some momentum on Smackdown.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HAHA impressive reversal of the Zig Zag into an RKO!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet ending, except Cole botched the call. Y'know, the wrestling has been great tonight - get a new commentary team and some writers who don't book Bryan as a virgin and Nexus as a joke, and you've got a great show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz attacked Orton before he could utter the words "STUPID.. STUPID!". SAVE.US_MIZ.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

GTFO KIng faggott


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

king injured again?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

D-VON! GET THE TABLES!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

VRsick said:


> fuck taht, cant orton putt anyone over for once in his boring career


The tool he was wrestling didn't deserve it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

OH FUCK OFF LAWLER.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

go miz go


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king taken out by 1 punch and getting thrown over the barrier...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerry getting involved again


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope RKO doesn't get the upper hand for the 27483975893th time


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

yoyoyou said:


> Hopefully Dolph can regain some momentum on Smackdown.


Where he lost to Kofi twice a week ago? I didn't know he had any momentum to lose.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

**Orton counters the Zig-Zag with RKO*

Cole:...

Lawler:...RKO?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They killed the moment.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Sooooo no table spot?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Que josh matthews to come on commentary after the commercial break


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah because it's totally Orton's call on who he puts over, think about things before you say them.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd be a fan of Dolph Winning the title vs Edge but I just don't see WWE giving him the ball to hold the title through Wrestlemania


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

why are these lil kids chanting for cena? wow


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King done after being thrown over the barrier. :lmao


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> OH FUCK OFF LAWLER.


Tried to rep, can't. 100% this.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

that was a funny looking RKO orton gave dolph. haha, i can't get enough of King getting randomly attacked by Miz every week and then the week after Miz gets pinned by him. Its an awesome ongoing gag. 

I would love for Miz to just run by and slap King upside his head with a wrapped subway.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

did i see a cage above the ring?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz's beat downs are lame.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I like this.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> You JUST HEARD IT...Vickie's heat is louder than Orton's whole reaction. LMAO. Deal with THAT reality.


OR you can deal with the reality that fans are pissed that they paid good money to see good wrestling and instead have to listen to some bitch shrill for a good portion of the show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

they really need to re enforce that section, seems to break a lot.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> **Orton counters the Zig-Zag with RKO*
> 
> Cole:...
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are pretty good at that.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

No not into the padding. You bastards!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

*They are like 2 johova witnesses*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Miz OWNS Blandy Borton


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

King still dead after going over the barrier? Are there spikes on the floor or some shit? Mortal Kombat style.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Give him a kiss miz


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha nice nWo shirt right ther with the nexus armband.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL! I like this. Preach Miz!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Seeing Miz skulk over Orton's prone body, just imagining him starting whacking off furiously.

Repulsive image, but also hilarious.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz is probably sweating like hell.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Miz. You're still going to lose.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I've always wondered why guys wear suits when they know they're gonna be doing stuff like... fighting.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the guy with the Nexus armband.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

well, that was pretty "awesome". Miz looked good there.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I guess Miz must've not liked the top of the announce table.

:lmao

I mean he didn't do anything with it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

About TIME, Pinky and The Brain!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

White collar on a blue shirt? whadafuck?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I was pretty sure Miz was about to kiss Orton.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Taker esque sit up?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Now does the Miz still suck?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

so does this basically mean next week Orton gets the upperhand... then Miz wins at rumble?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> King still dead after going over the barrier? Are there spikes on the floor or some shit? Mortal Kombat style.


TOASTY!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I said earlier in this thread that Lawler looked confused. This is further proof. I don't think he was still knocked out after hitting the barrier...he just got lost trying to get back to his announce position.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

RIC FLAIR SIGHTING!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> why are these lil kids chanting for cena? wow


there were kids chanting cena on smackdown to, i know its annoying when hes not involved in a story he gets chanted for


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wow they just gave away punk is gonna bring a new member to the ringside when they said "what does punk have planned"


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Gotta hand it to him, Miz looked impressive there.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Miz delivered those lines like he was getting a blowjob.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm hoping the pattern of getting Jerry taken out or otherwise engaged for half the show is their subtle way of grooming Matthews to take over a live broadcast full-time. And that Matthews is secretly plotting to put Cole in a coma.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I've always wondered why guys wear suits when they know they're gonna be doing stuff like... fighting.


Because Barney Stinson would approve.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn this show is lame.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I've always wondered why guys wear suits when they know they're gonna be doing stuff like... fighting.


Blame


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

So many homoerotic things going on in WWE nowadays. Just last week i saw a fat guy get whipped by 3 other half naked dudes.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Really hoping the BK Stuffed Steakhouse makes an appearance over here in the UK, looks delicious.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Miz delivered those lines like he was getting a blowjob.


Well, Cole wasn't on camera at the time...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Blame


Profiling


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Naitch! WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> wow they just gave away punk is gonna bring a new member to the ringside when they said "what does punk have planned"


That's funny, I thought they gave it away when the GM said that Nexus can't interfere....


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

leon79 said:


> TOASTY!!!!!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like Little Big Planet 2 is a game of Mind Fucking.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Tarver back please!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Lawler needs to get out fuck. sick of his ass


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

dam it sky!! stop teasing us with that hot asian chick


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

nate_h said:


> White collar on a blue shirt? whadafuck?


Awful style.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> OR you can deal with the reality that fans are pissed that they paid good money to see good wrestling and instead have to listen to some bitch shrill for a good portion of the show.


Is that right? No one is paying to hear John Cena say gay ass jokes for his toddler fanbase yet they run it. Fuck those idiots. Vickie's a Bo$$.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> So many homoerotic things going on in WWE nowadays. Just last week i saw a fat guy get whipped by 3 other half naked dudes.


Nowadays???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> TOASTY!!!!!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lmao so much at the lawler fail. Anybody who is expecting no interference in the cena punk match, raise your hands


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bt advert

*bt guy reads the jot of sex*
*garage door opens, its jane*
jane :- "what you doing?"
Bt guy :- "reading about the joy of sex because you don't give me anything anymore you whore"


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Sports Illustrated is sold at WalMart? Why do I have a subscription then?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone else getting fed up of hearing Cena chants even though he's got nothing to do with whats going on.

Oh shit it's CM funk


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder if Lawler is still selling being thrown all of 3 feet to the floor.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Please no Divas match.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

gotta have faith faith faith


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did he say faith?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Still hoping Faith is the return of God.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

The Miz sounded like he got tips from Goldust


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

You gotta have faith a faith a faith.....


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Gotta have the

FAITH THE FAITH THE FAITH

Wouldn't surprise me if they started playing that after last weeks antics.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otunga looks lost :lmao


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so is the new member's name Faith?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> dam it sky!! stop teasing us with that hot asian chick


I don't think se's asian actually I got a screencap  I'll go into full stalker mode after RAW!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrap it up, Punk.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

faith


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

McGillicutty looks like he's taking a shit


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The cult leader is speaking.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

OTUNGA: I didn't sign up for this saviour shit


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's foreshadowing Ultimate Warrior joining Nexus.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Jesus > CM Punk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

man beast..Rhyno return tonight:O


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Otunga looks like he is in love with Punk.
Another reason the IWC should make him their next internet darling.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did he just use the terms "undead" and "man-beast"?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

what the hell is punk talking about? i really dont have a clue


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jaysus Punk, would ya ever stop talking shite?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was fucking weird


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

MARYSE!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

PISS.BREAK


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Now they got him quoting from a gay popstar..


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

That was the worst bed time story ever.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Is that right? No one is paying to hear John Cena say gay ass jokes for his toddler fanbase yet they run it. Fuck those idiots. Vickie's a Bo$$.


Lemme get this straight...

You're saying the fans who chant Cena's name Monday-in and Monday-out...are NOT paying to see him?

JESUS HOLY F**CKING CHRIST BATMAN THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RHYNO?!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THE MAN BEAST!?
RHYNO!?

were they praying then?


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

fucking miz sounded like he was climaxing while looking into ortons eyes just then LMAO.

im the miz and i am cuuuuuming. wwe is so gay these days


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm guessing Kong's name in the WWE's gonna be Faith.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Melina...that wig.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Melina <3

Just don't go up to close to her face.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Faith, Faith, Faith.... uhhh....


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you God...my baby Maryse.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, Punk is not doing it for me today. Guess I needa find a site. Cole died and went to the horse barn.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Michael Coles a pimp, trufax.

He also doesn't mind to give Miz and A-Ri a bit on the side.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

McGillicutty: "Even I think this makes no sense."


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone else going to HoF? Im in section 206


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Anyone else getting fed up of hearing Cena chants even though he's got nothing to do with whats going on.
> 
> Oh shit it's CM funk


I am its so stupid but you cant blame these lil kids its not their fault.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Schönheit said:


> Please no Divas match.


:cuss:


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow....Diva overload much? GImme Matthews.

Wow these bitches got nothing to say.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

is Melina's mic not working? lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What the fuck CM Punk is doing an Ultimate Warrior style promo.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i give this match 3 mins


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm guessing Kong's name in the WWE's gonna be Faith.


and her entrance theme can be...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> RHYNO?!


Nah, Awesome Kong


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice talkin' to ya Melina.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Melina & Eve > Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't there's ever been a less qualified commentary team. Even Schiavone/Mooney/Pettengill would have been better than this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Just stfu cole.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

rcc said:


> McGillicutty: "Even I think this makes no sense."


LOL XD


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Maurice wearing shoulder pads to the ring?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness get Eve off the fucking commentary!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Cole is gettin laid tonight


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...diva's on commentary is almost as bad as them in the ring

zing


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This commentary is more uncomfortable than when the Hart Dynasty tried it a few months back...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

2 and 1/2 seconds into the match:

Cole: So, Melina, what do you think of Maryse in this match so far?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please stop talking Eve


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> What the fuck CM Punk is doing an Ultimate Warrior style promo.


Next stop flying in a starship


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That was the shortest piss break ever.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Otunga had a wet dream about Punk last night


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome to debut as 'Faith' tonight?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I was hoping we'd get to see Maryse goof around.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ugh, match made maryse look weak


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> 2 and 1/2 seconds into the match:
> 
> Cole: So, Melina, what do you think of Maryse in this match so far?


:lmao

shit I forgot to take a piss break!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL WAS THE POINT OF ALL THAT?


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL @ Cole and Melina.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dibiase jizzed all of his loser juice on Maryse. 
Sad times.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Poor Maryse.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

melina got no voice


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Melina was worse than the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol Divas = catfight


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Madison Rayne and Maryse should take over the WWE's diva division.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is awesome


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

lol at Cole


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow... Melina just put herself on Future Endeavor'd/TNA Impact... 

_"Uh, that's awkward...." "Ummm" _

WTF? He asked her about her kayfabe rival with the belt?? 

Epic dumb.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf is going on


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I was hoping we'd get to see Maryse goof around.


And ye shall receive.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

someone has her period


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

New nexus to get Awesome Kong tonight then fued with barretts nexus then ezekiel jackson and awesome kong to turn and fuck up everybody and have gigantic kids


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Otunga had a wet dream about Punk last night


INSTANT CLASSIC!!! Sig Worthy!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Where the fuk did Ted come from.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

omg Ted's growing a BEARD I'm so hype


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

where the fuck did he come from


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh god, DiBiase mic time? fpalm


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Here comes Mark fucking Henry


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Je suis blahblahblah monseiur tits croissants loser


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd mark if DiBiase broke PG and hit Maryse on the head, unprotected, with a chair.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

I would fuck Maryse senseless


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What the hell is this? Why was Maryse yelling?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cue Great Khali return.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

INC MARK HENRY


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cole getting trolled by Maryse. Dibiase to get squashed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mark Henry in 3, 2, 1..........


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dibiase's getting the Swagger push. He's gonna be World Champion by May.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ted will loose to hornswoggle before the commercial break is over.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol cut to the commercial


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My guess is Mark "RATINGS" Henry accepts the challenge.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

LMAO Ted jr sucks so bad he's making maryse lose


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shave Ted!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

here come's THE RATINGS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dibiase gettin some air time. Mark henry or khali.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse needs to ditch this piece of shit ASAP


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cue Mark Henry


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

OOOOOH man...please let it be Kong....!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ted's getting "THROWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ads > Ted DiBiase's promo.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ted Jr. to lose, please.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DiBiase showing more character and mic skills here than in his whole career.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> THE MAN BEAST!?
> RHYNO!?
> 
> were they praying then?


Rhyno last appeared December 5th for TNA... his 90 days isn't up


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Incoming Henry.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn it!

I was so bracing for an Awesome Kong appearance.

also, lolteddibiasejr


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Wow... Melina just put herself on Future Endeavor'd/TNA Impact...
> 
> _"Uh, that's awkward...." "Ummm" _
> 
> ...


That was Eve talking

She was talking about the fact that Melina wasn't saying anything


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, I feel so bad for Ted, I swear it looked like they were pushing him last month.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

NOW, CUT TO A BREAK WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao @ Cole's "NOW?!?!?!"


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Khali?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So the man/woman who answers the open invitation for the over the top rope challenge will get a jobber entrance? If not, fuck off with the ad breaks


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

well while ted get embarrassed


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cue The Big Show....also, Ted Jr. Has horrible mic skills


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

GO TED


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

VRsick said:


> dibiase gettin some air time. Mark henry or khali.


If it's Khali Ted wins just by having him follow him out of the ring.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

INB4MARKHENRY.


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

Maybe there about to give Ted Debiase a different gimmick. It would be cool to see him become more of a bad ass.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Its not so awesome Kong :no:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Postman pat ftw


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Phenomenal has the best avatar here imo.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Mark Henry. Ratings time hopefully.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Well ratings are about to go up, call your friends and tell your neighbors that 
Mark "Ratings" Henry is coming


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ted was so promising at one point. He stared in a WWE movie for fucks sack! What happened.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

poor Ted


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I enjoy seeing DiBiase get buried again and again each week


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wtf? There were more people on commentary than Melina and Cole?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SUMBODY GONNA GET THEY WIG SPLIT!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

LIKE OMG DIDN'T SEE THIS ONE COMING


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The best smile in wrestling!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

VRsick said:


> ted was so promising at one point. He stared in a WWE movie for fucks sack! What happened.


Legacy broke up.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Here come the ratings!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

someone is about to get their hair piece spliced in twine


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That laugh by cole was perfect timing, everyone knew who'd be coming.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

obvious fat man is obvious


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

YEs folks, he is still going. And Henry indeed. You all deserve rep.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

The WWE will throw in a fat guy, King will say there is no chance somebody like that will be eliminated at the RR thus deeming that person his pick. He will also make 5 or 6 other picks during the night. None of whom will win


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Obvious Mark Henry is obvious.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

That sucks for that RAW crowd. Hearing Dibiase ramble all commercial brek.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PREDICTABLE


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

When is Ted getting future endeavored?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol ratings.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Somebody gonna get their [Crap Locker] kicked!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

INCOMING HENRY, TRY THROWING THAT FAT BASTARD OUT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

My God, this is truly out of left field.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SUMBODY GONE GET DEY ASS KICKED.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh look, it's "Ratings Man" Mark Henry.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was...obvious


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow, 3 minutes and still nobody, eh?


lolollllololololl commercial'd HARD

Eh we all knew Henry would come out, what a waste of time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The appearance of Mark Henry has forced me to make this only post of mine in this thread.





Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy crap....Mark Henry has a nothing but a Hershey Kiss. Gross.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TED GOT THROWD OVAH THE TOP ROPE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RATINGS?! Oh well...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't believe this jobber was in a movie.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So TDB has been stood in the ring for 5 minutes asking someone to come out and throw him over the top rope? Oh well, Raw's ratings just spiked


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Henry to throw Ted over ..then throw Mayrse over


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG its mark henry, i am shocked!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lame


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus is mark henry not wearing anything under his spandex.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

ooooooooo o teddy is in trouble just unlucky that mark Henry accepted his challenge


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Wow... Melina just put herself on Future Endeavor'd/TNA Impact...
> 
> _"Uh, that's awkward...." "Ummm" _
> 
> ...


yeah exactly, i mean i like melina and all but
that was pathetic, i mean, i think judging from her commentary , iam srry i mean no commentary, she doesn't like being a heel at all but she can at least try :\, wwe management gonna give her a piece of their mind for sure after tonight.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mark Henry hasn't lost in awhile


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

william regal? lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF is this.

JOBBERS UNITE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JOB SQUAD HITS THE RING!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is the most random thing ever...


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Whut???


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jobber attack!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O shit a new stable. Superstars!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Holy job squad!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

DARREN YOUNG


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol jobbers


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THE MISSING LINK!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JOBBER RUMBLE


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

jesus christ

revenge of the jobbers


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the fuck's going on??? It's like Jobbers on Parade!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What the fuck!?!?

Who in the hell sanctioned this? Why are these considered eliminations!?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

hey, it's Darren Young!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DARREN YOUNG SIGHTING


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow this is like a wcw clusterfuck match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jobbers Rumble.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

jobberville over the top rop battle royal


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Is this even official anymore or where they just bored


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

ZACK RYDER SIGHTING!!!!



scias423 said:


> INC MARK HENRY





Silent Alarm said:


> Mark Henry in 3, 2, 1..........


fpalm...how did you ever know???


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

jobber open


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Teddy really should of gone face when there was a potential feud with Randy. 

I remember the time he squared up to him before wrestlemania and it looked like he would hit him but he never did. His career went down from there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude, is Regal high on Young or something?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Cole pulling a styles?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Shocker... big fat face answers heel jobber over the top rope challenge....


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WILLIAM REGAL! FUCKING MARKING OUT!

:lmao:lmao:lmao at Darren Young being referred to as a "superstar"


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ANDD 
HEEEREEEEEEEEEEEEE
COMESS

THE WWE SUPERSTARS ROSTERRRRRRRRRRR...!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They'll be in this match longer than the Rumble..that's for sure.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

DARREN YOUNG AND PRIMO ON RAW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THE MISSING LINK IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr spotting 

who the fuck are half of these


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

hey it's a battle of WWE Superstars from Thursday night's.. The winner doesn't get future endeavored


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Isn't that Cena's brother?! Where he been? Primo? Yoshi? The fuck is going on?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The missing Link on Raw!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A wild Sheamus appears. It's very affective.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

...Am i watching TNA?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

HHH RETURN?


or not, damn. thought it would happen if sheamus got ratings over the top rope


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damnit, darren young eliminated


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So when is the match over? When people just stop coming out of the locker room?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H plz.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Not this pale bastard again....why?!?!?!?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Michael Cole botch.

Sheamus has already won the KOTR tournament.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And the Jobbers storm the ring.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked.


WHAT? He said ass! Apologize!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

king found the announce table


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I walked away from my tv with Mark Henry vs Ted DiBiase Jr, and when I got back, I was in the midst of an episode of Superstars. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

henry eliminated sheamus?????????????????????????? woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

ALBERTTTTOOO DEL RIO!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

SAVE US ADR


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why are they pushing Mark fucking Henry again???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES! ALBERTO lmao!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Big Mark. I thought Sheamus woulda won that for sure.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why the fuck is this guy on RAW.. fpalm


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Wtf. Henry to beat everyone.

ADR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCK YES!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

fuck yes, alberto has arrived, woo hooo


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING LOBSTAH HEAD.

I can't believe King sold that fall to the floor for about half an hour. Christ.

MARKING BALLS, ALBERTO DEL RIO FUCKING HELL YES!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RATINGS~!!!!!!!


ADR!!!! EVEN MOAR RATINGZ~!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jerry back what the fuck the other side of that barrier must of been 700ft down to the floor


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ADR!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Callled him few pages back


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Albertooooooooooo Deeeel Rrrrrrioooooooooooo!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Darren Young vs. Otunga to headline mania. calling it now.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is fucking Hilarious.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jackson Andrews... hmmm.... well, that was a cool angle for 2 weeks.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Del Rio is getting major tv time lately


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Alberto, motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez > this guy


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

DEL RIO!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF DH Smith looking like a dumbass

OMG look at ADR's car.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I was holding a slight hope Bateman would randomly join in.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm i the only one that doesn't like ADR?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RATINGS eliminates Lobster Head and gets a pop from the crowd. Way to bury Sheamus there creative.

ADR?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Laptop currently on mute.

Sounds good.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Slow mo wink is awesome.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am so loving this and will order the Royal Rumble.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

haha adr


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wait did i hear that right? the greatest of the great? o.o , does that even make sense, anyhow, good to see alberto again, never seizes to entertain.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

ADR will deff be in the final 4. Henry has WtF face going.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

his name is ADR and he's the most interesting man in the world


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

zomg wink gif plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He's getting tons of face time on Raw AND Smackdown, big things forthcoming for Del Rio.

Has ADR's music been changed already?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lmfao @ ADR's expression


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mark should pick the car up to see if he is really the worlds strongest man


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE stopped letting Triple H do make a wish after he kept pedigreeing the kids who were more over than him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I'm i the only one that doesn't like ADR?


Yes. He's the best pure wrestling talent in the company. Deal with it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

"I was crying a little bit man I was just so excited." That kid is awesome.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i want the little guy in the first picture with cena of the make a wish montage as a pet. Like take him on walks and shit.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Subway

now im hungry again


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Sigh... why is WWE enamored with pushing Mark "5.0 Ratings" Henry as a threat to win. Once again burying young talent.

But Maryse's freak out was freaking glorious. She needs to beat Eve's nosy ass next week for daring to get involved in Maryse and Cole's A-B conversation. And I want Melina to beat Nattie down in catering or something after this commercial break.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought his music sounded a bit slower and more complex as well.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ADR IS RAW. Deal with it.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm calling it now....

Randy Savage to run in Cena/Punk match.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

DEL RIO IS THE MAN!!!!


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Del Rio is gonna have a big 2011 even if he doesn't win Royal Rumble I could see him winning Money in The Bank


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll mark the fuck out if ADR actually won


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that was a slower version of his theme tune.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Yes. He's the best pure wrestling talent in the company. Deal with it.


Pure wrestling? Daniel Bryan got him beat but ADR is awesome.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Make-A-Wish promos make me feel sad.

Anyone mind recapping the first 90 mins?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> I'll mark the fuck out if ADR actually won


+1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOVED THE MINI ROYAL RUMBLE!!

TATSU, PRIMO, DAVID HART, DARREN YOUNG SIGHTINGS!!


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> I'll mark the fuck out if ADR actually won


Me too!!! And this is only my 2nd Raw in years. The man has natural charisma. I have also heard he has pretty awesome mat skills. 

ADR mark here!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck. Advertisement for next local event features kane and kofi kingston. Yea thats exciting.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hawaii five-o =


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Book 'em, Danno''


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Who the fuck


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

BATEMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Darreick Batemen FTW!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

wtf lol!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wtf bateman!?!?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

....what...the...fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Pure wrestling? Daniel Bryan got him beat but ADR is awesome.


Its a lot closer than you think. The fact that ADR is as big as he is and can pull off the dropkicks and insuguries he does is amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i want that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DERRICK BATEMAN TOR THE WIN


----------



## Mr_Wrestling_II (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, do they really expect us to take sexual chocolate as a legit threat in this RR.

"Who can emiminate Mark Henry", I donno Cole, Chyna? Just like she did in 1999?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Derrick Bateman!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

the fuck is goin on here


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mr. Bateman the New Cody Rhodes?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Bateman ha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Andy Samberg?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sexual behavior


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Who in the bluist of blue hells is this?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mark has got some weird colored piss


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO at the product warning


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Derrick Bateman is the lonely island guy on steroids.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

BATEMAN!!!!!! ! !! ! ! 

MARRKKKKK THEEEE FUCKKKK OUTTTTTT


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Bateman doing skits..so why even have a contest..if he's the goldenboy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DERRIK BATEMAN!

BE A BATER, NOT A HATER!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Attitude Era is back?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck kind of drugs are the writers on?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Derrick Bateman for the absolute win.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

i'd buy that WSM cologne


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This guy's going far. There's no doubt anymore.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What the fuck was that? LMAO


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

This was fucking awesome. omg this has me rolling. Fuck yeah.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO @ Cole's face!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SUBMISSION WRESTLING!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he's getting pushed


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What the shit was that?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Absolutely hilarious! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I want some world strongest man afershave


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What in the hell is happening on this episode!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's face when they first came back from that. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Sex with a hippo? Wtf


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Uh...that was odd.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

don't ever do that again WWE.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that may of been the dumbest fucking thing I've ever seen
I wish I could red rep WWE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Derrick Bateman I swear to God you better win NXT4 cuz I'm marking like f**king hell for you man.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

...

...

...

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

haha king out of nowhere

I guess Daniel Bryan's destiny is 69


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was one of the worst promos I've ever seen and I've watched Ken Patera.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bateman is fucking hysterical


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad that Cole reminded us that Lawler can't touch him, because it was so insignificant I'd completely forgotten.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

DERRICK FUCKIN BATEMAN WOOO, man I marked.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i love these stat packages they do every year


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How exactly do you stick your fist *in* someones nose king?


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Who in the bluist of blue hells is this?!


i literally LOL at that while imagening The Rock on screen


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This episode is the biggest cluster fuck ever.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rumble last year was fantastic. Punk on the mic early on ftw


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I really dont know how to respond to that


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice RR advert.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chyna actually gets shown.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Why are they using a song from NFL Films right now? I mean, it's epic, but still random.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck. They are actually pushing him. He's onto the roster no matter what

Fuck yeah!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Make-A-Wish promos make me feel sad.
> 
> Anyone mind recapping the first 90 mins?


Cena said some stuff

Miz came and Cena made fun of him

Punk has a scratched eye

the tag division sucks, but the champs scared Nexus

Daniel Bryan is a virgin

Cole ruined the end of the Orton/Ziggler match

Lawler got confused and disappeared

Melina forgot to talk and Eve forgot to shut up

Mark Henry forgot an important piece of his attire and beat a bunch of people up because it's MLK day


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

creaming for bateman, and masked kane sihting.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Kane shoulda won that Rumble. ¬_¬


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

chyna and masked kane siting!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

masked kane ftw


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I LOVE THE NFL FILMS MUSIC


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MASKED KANE!!!!! mark the fuck out


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

I was at the Rumble in '01. It was such and such an awesome show.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Royal Rumble promo with NFL music, win.

I loved Kane with THAT attire.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL Santino's hair.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE WASN'T READY!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol santino


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

down_nola said:


> I was at the Rumble in '01. It was such and such an awesome show.


Prove it


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Kane eliminated ECW that year... Raven, Taz, Saturn


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

oh my fuking god this is one of the worst raw episodes in a long long while and bateman is like a retarded version of a ripped nerd


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

something big is happening at the end of this episode, it has to, this is an unimaginable clusterfuck. although it isnt nearly as boring as last weeks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's 40 guys in this year's Rumble???

Lord have mercy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Kane shoulda won that Rumble. ¬_¬


you speak the truth.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the rumble breakdown.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Perry Saturn sighting.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That 01 Rumble was fucking awesome.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking love this promo


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Did they not have a lot of ideas for tonight's Raw or something?

"Eh, just throw in a bunch of video packages, fuck it"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what the fuck is this shitty theme?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice rumble promo tbh.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Her voice is porn!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Last year's rumble was a failure, there was barely four men in the ring at any one time.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So no new HoF inductees tonight?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HHH to run in tonight during Punk/Cena match? Then join Nexus?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking forward to the royal rumble so much.

Just in case anyone didn't know, there's 40 men this year! Holy fuckballs!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

DETROIT... ima try to get tickets


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! Edge/Miz next week. A must see.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Edge to go over miz am calling it next week


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I just love the fact that Bateman was seen on Raw.

Nice Champ v. Champ. Rated RKO reunion.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why did the voiceover sound like a computer?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Cena is a bender backstage

The mouse in the corner have talked to him


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O so Cena is a douche to everyone?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

cena is an asshole


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wow john cena is a fucking prick.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wish I was going next week. Don't ya hate it when Raw is in your city, and you can't go?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena just OWNED that guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What the fuck, Cena's a twat


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge vs. the Edge wannabe next week!

Uhh...Cena wtf?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Two champions that no one gives a shit about.

Did I just see Cena act like a dick?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena doesnt give a fuck who your talking to on your phone


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena interrupting that phone call? WTF?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll hazard a guess that Royal Rumble is on Sky Box office?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PERFECT EXAMPLE OF CENA BEGIN A JERK

Taking some poor guy's phone then throwing it in his food...


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

lol at cena just randomly taking that guys phone and hanging up


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And they cheer Cena? He just took his phone and threw it in his food! What a dick!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why did cena just hang up that guys phone?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao he'll call you back. What was the point in that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is a douche for hanging up that guys phone.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cena is an ass.

I apologize for using the word ass it was inappropriate and I let my feelings get the best of me.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> don't ever do that again WWE.


:lmao:lmao:lmao I fucking agree!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That deserves a kick in his vagina.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> Wish I was going next week. Don't ya hate it when Raw is in your city, and you can't go?


Nice1


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Wtf did cena just hang up on someone lol


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Cena just OWNED that guy.


DID


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait, I missed it what did Cena do?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena's gonna Cena.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

With a good 30 minutes left in the show? I'm afraid they might actually throw Punk/Cena away tonight...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

First diet sodas. Now cell phones. When will it end?


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well that was pretty Heelish of Cena to interrupt the guys cell phone call... CM Punk was so right on a few weeks ago pointing out the hypocrite in Cena... Where was the Respect????


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

At the end of the day, fuck HHH, fuck Austin. Steve Buscemi is the biggest badass ever! Mr Pink > all.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol, i'm sure that wasnt a real call. And that he's not really a that does stuff like that.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HHH run in


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA HEEL TURN?


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

CENA HEEL TURN FTW!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao he'll call you back. What was the point in that?


he wants everyone to see his match i guess


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Schönheit said:


> Cena is an ass.
> 
> I apologize for using the word ass it was inappropriate and I let my feelings get the best of me.


Your apology has been accepted but I'm pretty sure that it won't erase the fine that LadyCroft HAS to give you...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought that voice over kinda sounded like Lilian Garcia, but i don't think it was.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I smell a feud...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Cena is a douche for hanging up that guys phone.


What if that was his wife going into labor???


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't believe he did that, he even threw it in the guys food.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

heel turn by cena?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HHH was on the other end of that call.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Prove it


Not sure how I could do that. It was 10 years ago for fuck's sake.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

real dick move there


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga pics?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Guy on the end of the phone didnt see cena


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Swan looks so fucking creepy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

really..really..if the Miz threw the phone into the food you would be marking out..stfu


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a feeling that guy wasn't supposed to be on his phone LOL


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> I don't believe he did that, he even threw it in the guys food.


I know! What a dickweed!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

If CM Punk can start a feud with Cena over a spilt Pepsi, I expect to see cell phone guy in Nexus!


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Wish I was going next week. Don't ya hate it when Raw is in your city, and you can't go?


I hate it more when Raw or Smackdown comes to my city and the show is one of the worst shows of the year


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*PUNK NATION TIME!*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The narrator of this Ziggler promo sounds like he's promoting a Rob Schneider film


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

nate_h said:


> Black Swan looks so fucking creepy.


It's unsettling to watch (in a good way - just like all his films).


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

inb4cenaheelturngifs


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cell Phone Guy to interrupt this match and win it for Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God he is such a fucking prick...but I so would.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nexus is on punkation


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

the anti-hazing public service announcements make me uncomfortable.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> The narrator of this Ziggler promo sounds like he's promoting a Rob Schneider film


ROB SCHNEIDER IS A STAPLER!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Lawler and Cole must not like fraternities.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hopefully Punk gets some offense in this match


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> The narrator of this Ziggler promo sounds like he's promoting a Rob Schneider film


"Dolph Ziggler is...a carrot!"

"Dolph Ziggler is...a stapler!"

"Dolph Ziggler is...herp-a-dee-derp!"


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Punk to win clean.

Still :lmao-ing at his eye


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

King doing the disclaimer :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His bags are insane. Insomnia is a bitch.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I cant wait for someone to interfere and then become part of new Nexus. Its so original and creative.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It's a shame this match isn't headlining a ppv.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm calling an interference by Tarver and Skip. (or any one else)

They're not included in RR anyway so they don't have to worry about that, and they'll be initiated after Punk wins.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate the stupid pause before Cena's intro. Just makes him all the more lamer.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Justin Roberts completely oversold John Cena's name


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena has the kids on his side, watch out Punk they're coming for your other eye!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

But who would want to be initiated into the Cenation?

NOBODY!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

only just noticed the red hat guy in the crowd


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> I cant wait for someone to interfere and then become part of new Nexus. Its so original and creative.




strong username to post content


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

CM to job a lil prolly.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope black cena interferes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kid to come in and finish the job on punk


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sign guy!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CENA! DO THE WORM!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And of course they make Punk look like a bitch :|


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish Cena didn't wear Jean shorts.....


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

new tat?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MOTY.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Uhm...Barrett put Cena out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

VRsick said:


> ROB SCHNEIDER IS A STAPLER!!!!


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

So much for wwe sticking with "Wade Barrett took out Cena" at the house show


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

ffs for someone who is a brawler Cenas punches look like SHIT, seriously

compare them to bret harts, or anyone from the attitude era and they become laughable


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Commercial.....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk needs his chest hair back to hide those god awful tats.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sic baseball slide! Nice to see Cena taking a real bump.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Mark my words

*Next week on Raw:*

_Cm Punk and Cell Phone Guy vs John Cena and The Kid Who Punched Punk in the Eye_

bank on it!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Uhm...Barrett put Cena out.


Even though WWE acknowledged on air that the injury happened at a house show, they later tried to sell it as Cena being injured by the Punk/Nexus beatdown earlier in the week.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

like seriously what was the point of cena throwing that phone to the guys food, i hope there was an actual point to that and that it was all part of a bigger picture.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> Mark my words
> 
> *Next week on Raw:*
> 
> ...


Fuck it, make Miz Girl the special ref and we have a MOTD candidate.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

does Punk look quite a bit thinner or is it just me.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Mark my words
> 
> *Next week on Raw:*
> 
> ...


Nah, they are going to save that for wrestlemania.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

All these food adverts make me wish I lived in the States, fast food over here is so expensive.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Punk needs his chest hair back to hide those god awful tats.


I dig his tatoos, it's Mr. Anderson who's tats really suck.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Shouldn't that tattoo be on Punks back instead lol


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

HuskyHarris said:


> All these food adverts make me wish I lived in the States, fast food over here is so expensive.




Its expensive here too. Hell, Chick-fil-a is like $6.50 for a normal meal.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Even though WWE acknowledged on air that the injury happened at a house show, they later tried to sell it as Cena being injured by the Punk/Nexus beatdown earlier in the week.


No they didn't... Wade Barrett when he was on Raw came out and confronted CM Punk and said it was he (Barrett) that took out Cena...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Alicks said:


> does Punk look quite a bit thinner or is it just me.


yeah i though that too, not sure if he lost some muscle mass but then again, maybe not, he looked pretty good with that staredown with cena


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wants a subway


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> All these food adverts make me wish I lived in the States, fast food over here is so expensive.


Might come off an a dumb question, but Imma bit confused. Are you seeing commercials for american restaurants? I assumed you saw regional commercials.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

something 2 say said:


> ffs for someone who is a brawler Cenas punches look like SHIT, seriously
> 
> compare them to bret harts, or anyone from the attitude era and they become laughable


The Mean Street Posse would wrestle circles around Cena. Face it, the Posse could sell, wrestle, and actually mic talk better than Cena can.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botch drop kick


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

COME ON PUNK!!! lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I splooged a little.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> like seriously what was the point of cena throwing that phone to the guys food, i hope there was an actual point to that and that it was all part of a bigger picture.


 Maybe Cena was pulling an Andy Kaufman-like prank just to fuck with our heads.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Five move shuffle time.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Vintage Cena.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

King's thought for the day: "Don't join cults, kids!"


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm Vintage Cena...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

que interference


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh man for a second I thought "Isn't John Cena's motto Thug Life?"

I need to punch myself.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

This has already gone longer then I thought it would have.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Might come off an a dumb question, but Imma bit confused. Are you seeing commercials for american restaurants? I assumed you saw regional commercials.


Sky Player isn't working on my Xbox much to my annoyance, so I'm watching it on a stream


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Jerry Just dumbed out a little.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chioda with his stupid fucking 2 count signal. What a prick.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When was the last time he actually hit the FU clean off the five knuckle?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought someone new was meant to be showing up tonight?

Cena submission specialist? really?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that was a nice counter


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Still 15 mins to go


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Submission Specialist :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Submission specialist. :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What is King even talking about?

"Why is Punk a leader, he's a three time world champion...why are they even followers, it's better to be a follower than a leader. Punks a leader but i'm talking about the other ones. I'm an incoherent, senile old man."


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, this match is starting to get good. I'm hoping they get at least 6 more minutes to build on.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for not tapping Punk


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"Submission specialist here!"
fpalm


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I was expecting "Will Punk tap out? Find out, when Monday Night Raw continues!"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

STF is a move Cena should stop doing until creative is willing to let him lock it in properly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I fpalm'd at submission specialist.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SUBMISSION SPECIALIST?!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Horrid double clothesline.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Surpisingly even match. Glad they're letting Punk look strong


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena looked goofy as fuck during that double clothesline


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Punk barely budged him with the close line


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When is Awesome Kong gonna get here.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It feels like months since Cena hit a clean AA.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowds into it.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish Cole would just come out and be full Heel instead of trying to play heel one second by praising cm punk then next second calling Cena a submission specialist


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Both are looking good.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn Michael Cole sucks...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow tonights raw has been filled with "wtf was the point of that" moments, this is horrible :\


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he said 'transmission specialist' - cena used to work for meineke


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

EraOfAwesome said:


> What is King even talking about?
> 
> "Why is Punk a leader, he's a three time world champion...why are they even followers, it's better to be a follower than a leader. Punks a leader but i'm talking about the other ones. I'm an incoherent, senile old man."


Next he's going to ask "How much does this guy weigh?"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena's face. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

lmao of Punk climbing on Cena's back


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The anaconda vise?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Anaconda Vice looks different.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF IS THAT


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll say it for you Cole:

Here's a REAL submission specialist!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, I don't remember the Vice looking like that!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah.. that isn't the Anaconda Vice.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol at hampstr checks juan cena


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sick submission


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ANACOANDA VICE!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

TAP!! TAP~!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful move.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cena says. Oh thats why you attack the neck in a submission.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CM PUNK A MASTER OF SUBMISSIONS


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Tap you bastard!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DUDE THAT FRIGGIN' SUBMISSION!

TAAAAAAAAPPPPPP


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it Cole?? Is it really a submission manoeuvre?


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

worst stf of all time, he doesnt even look like hes pulling back on the head, massive gap between punks chin and cenas hands fpalm

i honestly will never understand how this guy is main eventing when he obviously isnt good enough and hasnt improved in 8 years, then people wonder why wrestling is going down the toilet with people like this as the main stars.

enough bitching lol, atleast Punk is quality and main eventing Raw


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That is absolutely not the anaconda vice...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Pretty boring match.....


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wut a bat-tul


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't believe how good they are making Punk look.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena gets back in the ring at a 9 count.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Super Cena is back and better than ever


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shouldnt the ref be counting


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow whats up with all the bitching. This match is a awesome WWE main event


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol kiddies vs smarks chanting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Pretty boring match.....


go back to your cage


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow what move is that?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I marked for the catch.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

koji clutch?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea king stupid Cole thinks wrestling is real


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i've seen jericho use the submission punk just used ... but that was during the early 90's


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Pretty boring match.....


false


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk chants!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why is the ref only now counting? has been way longer than 10 seconds


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Cena does something other guys do on a nightly basis and it's "unthinkable". Fitting.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Punk with the Koji Clutch was fucking awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still can't believe this fuckface is wearing jean shorts. :lmao


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

A little late to start counting there ref when he was out of the ring for such a while.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL at the kids chanting their hearts out but still being outdone by the Punk fans.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> That is absolutely not the anaconda vice...


Karma 4 u


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't believe he used the Koji Clutch. That was awesome.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i want to see the pepsi smash


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

I wonder if Cena's injury is fully healed.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So he caught Punk in mid air...big fucking deal King! We've seen the man lift Edge and Big Show at the same time. We've seen him lift Great Khali and Big V. Damn I wish this match would end already....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dont hurt your back cena


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

top rope Cena lol


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

wow


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

headbutt to the chin, have not seen that much in WWE


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*CM PUNK!!
LET'S GO PUNK!!
CM PUNK!!
LET'S GO PUNK!!
CM PUNK!!
LET'S GO PUNK!!*


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

top rope fame asser omg!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great match


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cole if you're going to be a heel, root for the heel. If you're going to be a face root for the face don't do both you dick.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

mason ryan


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

My heart stopped there for a moment.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MASON RYAN!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Typical.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who the fuck...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Batista?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMFG NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

its the batista look alike


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Batista Jr.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I seriously fucking thought that was Batista for a minute.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Batista?


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

holy shit I thought that was Batista


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

What the fucking hell!?

Thought it was Jackson Andrews, Mason Ryan obviously.

So that's Punk's "initiation"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

MASON RYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BATISTA!!!!!!!!.......oh no it's just Mason Ryan


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Loving this match!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought that was Batista lol


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Definitely thought that was Big Dave for a split second.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the son of the animal


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy fuck I thought that was Batista for a second.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Its Minitista!!!!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Is that Mason Ryan????


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Batista's younger brother?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

mini Batista?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mason


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Is that Dave Batista???


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is that Mason?


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

Batista's brother?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thought that was Batista for a second.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MASON RYAN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I swear I thought that was Batista at first.


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Who is this Batista looking mother fucker.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

ITS BATISTA VERSION 2! 

Or Mason.

Whatever. ¬_¬


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

BATISTA!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

who da fuck is this.


Thought it was batista lol


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey I just noticed that CM Punk and Cena aren't injured anymore!

Good match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Batista?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

MASON FUCKING RYAN!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Laughable.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuck that's Mason Ryan!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Who the fuck is this????????


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

BATISTA?~?~?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Batista?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thought that was batista then


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Umm at first I thought Jackson Andrews? But who....?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

who is this big guy?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wasn't he Tyson kidds dude?


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

MASON FUCKIN RYAN OMG


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What the fuck is goin on?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SHIT


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

For a second there I thought that was Battista, lol


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Mason Mother Freakin Ryan


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

punk acting like he's on a cross

sometimes he creeps me out a little no joke


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, now both of the enforcers for the two Nexus groups have a rock bottom variation finisher?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Man, good damn spot with that leg drop to kick out


MARKING THE HELL OUT ITS BATISTA!

WAIT NO, HES NOT GONNA HELP PUNK

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Swerve!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mason Ryan boys and girls


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn, I was really getting into this match too. But who the freak is Mason Ryan??


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

is that the guy that was with Tyson Kidd like just 2 weeks ago??


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Thought that was Batista at first I almost shit.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Ugh. All that time for this? What a waste of a good match just so we can have some dopey Batista wannabe.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This guy looks like a star.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao @ someone singing Black and Yellow


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Cole if you're going to be a heel, root for the heel. If you're going to be a face root for the face don't do both you dick.


There's this thing called a tweener.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

nate_h said:


> I'm calling an interference by Tarver and Skip. (or any one else)
> 
> They're not included in RR anyway so they don't have to worry about that, and they'll be initiated after Punk wins.


Semi called it. Well, 1 out of 3 bits right anyway.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

less jacked Batista


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That guys looks so much like Batista it's crazy


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

wtf is this man....


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

HES PROPOSING! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is very gay


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

He's a tank.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Are they going to kiss? Anyway he hit punk because it would make him win by disqualification.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is kinda homosexual


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Batista on _less _steroids.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ someone in the crowd yelling "Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow"!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is kinda boring.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HE IS FUCKIN JACKED HOLY WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

and i thought that was batista.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He just loves to slightly cross that homotastic line. 
Oh, Punk. <3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That dude looks like Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I don't care what his name is. He's Batista II to me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that was awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Batista 2.0


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

BATISTA JOINED NEXUS !


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh man I'm a Mason mark and I totally didn't see this coming. Like everyone else was expecting kong or Skip/Tarver.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Loving this


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's the reigning FCW Champion Mason Ryan. Glad I googled his name and figured out who the fuck this guy is.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nexua just got some cred back. But where the hell are Tarver/Skip?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

CM Punk clearly won via DQ. Why was this not announced?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

that guy could be batista's clone they look so much alike


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I still miss Skip and Tarver.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Was not expecting this!

Saw how tall his was and thought "Jackson Andrews"

Then realised how much he looks like Batista


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh hell yeah. Nexus is looking good again.

And so CM got the win?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

well theres the musle that new nexus needed


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

He's Batista but not as big. 

Cena already beat Batista three times in a row in three big matches. Yet he's somehow supposed to present a threat to Cena?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Batista got white. Nig being hanging around Sheamus alot recently.


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

This guy had a strong debut, until he knelt down to CM Punk. Would have better if he laid out everyone.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Baby Batista


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck he is a tank. He should be on his own though. Not part of a 5 man stable.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Someone interferes and joins Nexus. The only thing that doesn't happen is the usual gang rape of the opponent.

Yawn.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Now, THIS group of people looks formidable. And they've got the right number to do a flying V formation.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mason Ryan vs. John Cena at Wrestlemania.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Dude is a beast.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If this high a percentage of WF is confused, imagine how puzzled the live audience is. 3/4 think that's Batista at least.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> There's this thing called a tweener.


Cole isn't a tweener though he does heel shit 90% of the time. As soon as someone whose up vinces ass comes on he suddenly turns into a face.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice debut for Mason Ryan.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Makes perfect sense to me. Good ending.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

"Get your own show!" :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh fu-- if wikipedia tells me right Ryan is still the FCW champion.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Guy looks nothing like Batista :/


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

THE Assassin™ said:


> :lmao @ someone singing Black and Yellow


FUUUUCK that needs to be their theme haha


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you hear that guy fuck off to your own show


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That guy looks so much like Batista it's scary.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That dude looks like Hugh Jackman.



they should call him Huge Jackedman


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> That's the reigning FCW Champion Mason Ryan. Glad I googled his name and figured out who the fuck this guy is.


Holy shit. I'm shocked.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I would marked out for a second, because I thought that was Batista at first. But man WWE is really pushing the younger talent now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Batista 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i honestly wanna see him wrestle, imagine him vs batista holyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Batista 2.0 is a beast.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome Kong looks different


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Now each group has a big man on their team


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

This is cool and all, but still would of loved to see this guy in NXT season 5.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Guess its impossible for WWE to declare a Cena loss. 

Punk 1 Cena 0.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mason Ryan is now a Nexus


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol at the crowd legitimately thinking it was Batista for a second there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I still say Nexus sucks and Punk can do a *LOT* better!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I wonder what Wade will do to top that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it ended with Batista and Steve Blackman's love child kneeling for Punk. Cool


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Who was like "Wtf is Jackson Andrews doing there"

then "Holy shit is that Batista?!"

and finally "Wtf am I watching?"


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

So hype atm lol cant wait to see Mason on Raw


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

That was a good move. Just with him Nexus became much more credible looking.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Omg I thought Batista was done with wwe lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought it was Jackson Andrews for a moment.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Well it ended with Batista and Steve Blackman's love child kneeling for Punk. Cool


Lol I was wondering if I was the only one who thought that was Steve Blackman for a second.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just glad that they didn't put Tyler Black and Punk in the same group. They'd kill me.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay we now have a fucking Englishman, Irishman, Welshman and a Scot all main eventing! This is legendary WWE!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i thought that was jackson andrews at first but then i was like wow this guy looks way more intimidating. it's like his arms are mini mountain ranges.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He looks like Batista, he's from Wales, and he isn't very good in the ring


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

pussy monster is back.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i miss Gabriel


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

Batista has a son. Shoulda known with all the diva thrilling.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Didn't expect to see Mason debut so soon (he's only been in FCW for just under a year) and in Nexus even, but that was a nice way to introduce himself nonetheless. He has always been primed as the replacement to Batista, but I'd say he's better in the ring (he's improved a lot since he made his debut at FCW).


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol next week Awesome Kong?


----------



## HTial12 (Jun 23, 2007)

Luckily I have been watching some FCW so I instantly knew it was Mason Ryan, but you could tell the crowd thought it was Batista when they did the close up because there was a bit of a pop. lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

roid-lesstista


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Okay we now have a fucking Englishman, Irishman, Welshman and a Scot all main eventing! This is legendary WWE!


If only they made a stable and owned WWE.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Now that you've mentioned it, I do remember seeing a post a while ago about WWE picking him up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't see the Batista resemblance. But I see the Hugh Jackman in him. Very X-Men.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Oh fu-- if wikipedia tells me right Ryan is still the FCW champion.


You realize FCW is owned by the WWE, right?
It's not like he's the RoH champ or something.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Uh huh you know what it is

Everything Punk do, he do it big


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

I loved Mason Ryan joining nexus.... I'm interested to see if more FCW guys join... They redeemed themselves for getting rid of Wade/Gabrielle/ Slater... I thought nexus was gonna be junk based off last weeks show but they are just fine


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Great show tonight.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark Henry is one of 2 WWE related topic to be trending in the UK on twitter. That is what I call fucking ratings.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

where do wwe find these lookalikes? Do they mass market them down in the south?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

mark henry is worldwide trending. he is a legend.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Nexus needs a woman with them. Awesome Kong anyone? lol maybe i guess


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve Blackman forgot his nunchucks - shame.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You realize FCW is owned by the WWE, right?
> It's not like he's the RoH champ or something.


He's the current king of the WWE's minor leagues and is constantly praised, and the FCW belt carries significance in the indy scene as well.

So of course the reigning champion of FCW would be a holy shit moment.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> where do wwe find these lookalikes? Do they mass market them down in the south?


Genetic Engineering.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't understand why Punk continue to call his team the NEXUS.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You realize FCW is owned by the WWE, right?
> It's not like he's the RoH champ or something.


Of course.

I was just speculating how they would have him drop the title in FCW. Take it easy brah.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> i miss Gabriel


watch SmackDown


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Decent show I guess. Once again none of the storylines have really gone anywhere


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Punk telling nexsus to help him up is why I'm a punk fan, that was awesome. the small things the details. Punk is the man. Nexsus looks legitimate too now with the big man. Just in time for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

WWE has acquired so much talent over the last 6 months and yet don't use the ones who have been around longer doing nothing. 

Oh well its wwe's money.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol mark henry worldwide trending


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I missed the Bellas promo. What the FUCK did they talk about?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Lol mark henry worldwide trending


Why is this? What am I missing?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

nate_h said:


> Mark Henry is one of 2 WWE related topic to be trending in the UK on twitter. That is what I call fucking ratings.


Actually hes the only thing trending Worldwide!


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought it was Steve Blackman on roids


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Decent show I guess. Once again none of the storylines have really gone anywhere


the fuck?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

can someone let me know who won Zigs - Orton match please as i fell asleep >.> woke up to see MAryse strutting to the ring (not that I minded)


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Worth staying up for


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha MAJOR swerve by WWE, even if it was unintentional. Last 10 pages or so everybody thought it was Tista, hell even the audience that he was him. First I thought it was Jackson, till I saw his face and I know Jackson's face is more longer than this guy and then I'm like BATISTA!!?? Then no, that's not him.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> can someone let me know who won Zigs - Orton match please as i fell asleep >.> woke up to see MAryse strutting to the ring (not that I minded)


Orton won then miz interrupted beating him up tossing jerry lawler 5,000 feet over the baricade


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Why is this? What am I missing?


Maybe the fans were even more confused than I thought and believed the guy who joined nexus at the end of the show was Mark Henry


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Last week Cena says "ass" this week it's "poopie". I guess Vince gave him a "time out"

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> the fuck?


It didn't go anywhere. What has progressed? Nexus gets a new member... ooo...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Still doesnt seem to be any front runner for Rumble winner, which is nice. Cena is the usual favorite but its very open so far this year.
I just dont wanna see Cena eliminate every single member of Nexus and win the Rumble. Fuck that would kill everything.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> Still doesnt seem to be any front runner for Rumble winner, which is nice. Cena is the usual favorite but its very open so far this year.
> I just dont wanna see Cena eliminate every single member of Nexus and win the Rumble. Fuck that would kill everything.


I dont see how Cena could possibly get thrown over the top rope though lol. They wouldn't want him to look that weak. I cant think of any scenario possible for somebody to eliminate him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mark Henry winning a mini royal rumble, no Football on, ratings prob gonna be over 10.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Heres who that random was on Raw tonight http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mason_Ryan


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Amsterdam needs to hurry the fuck up, I need my daily dose of 15 things.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> can someone let me know who won Zigs - Orton match please as i fell asleep >.> woke up to see MAryse strutting to the ring (not that I minded)


Who do you THINK won it?


----------



## sickofwaitintables (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL at Dolph selling extra-special hard for Orton. Now we know why he's the only spirit squader left. Kissing ass FTW!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad i'm not the only one who thought Batista had returned.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

To the IWC, it should be pretty obvious that Cena's winning the Rumble, so I don't think he will be. Miz vs Cena for the WWE title looks to be completely set in motion though, so I'm assuming that match will happen nonetheless, which would mean SD! is taking the Rumble. As much as I can't believe it, I'm gonna say Christian.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Another week another change in Nexus.. can anyone keep up? Does anyone give a shit anymore? Cena/Nexus is lasting longer than the fucking Invasion angle.. they really need to end it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So, um, is it Cena/Nexus or is it Cena/Miz or is it, shudder, Cena/Orton, for Wrestlemania? Because they strongly hinted at _all three_ tonight. Whatever it is, I hope they choose it and stick with it (well, maybe unless it's the latter option) and not screw around with giving us some unneeded and unwanted triple threat or fourway that muddies all of the issues.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Inertia said:


> Another week another change in Nexus.. can anyone keep up? Does anyone give a shit anymore? Cena/Nexus is lasting longer than the fucking Invasion angle.. they really need to end it.


Unless/until they show some new wrinkles--and by that I don't mean just adding or subtracting members--I've actually quit caring about it very recently. Right now it just feels like a shell of its former self. Two months ago it was still the hottest angle in wrestling going into Survivor Series, and ever since the following night's Raw went off the air, they've let the air out of the balloon. It was once a very succinctly-conceived, beautifully-mounted angle that drew the audience in and made everybody talk, as well as continued to completely breathe new life into Cena's character (which began with his Batista feud from late January through late May), with all of the momentum in the world, but for whatever reason they suddenly got too cute and clever by half, and while it's kind of amusing to watch unfold even now because of the talents of the two leaders, Punk and Barrett, I'm not exactly riveted by it anymore. 

The whole Nexus angle peaked too soon--basically a couple of months before The Road to Wrestlemania gets underway--and now for TRTWM, it feels, at least compared to what it once was, watered down. They can turn that around, I imagine, but for right now I'm not really feeling the angle, and I thought they overexposed the Punk/Cena match, if that's where they're going for Wrestlemania--but it was a good match, especially after a bumpy/rough opening few minutes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dont know if anyone brought it up. Did the match in a no contest cuz shouldn't punk have won my DQ since Ryan attacked him first.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Dont know if anyone brought it up. Did the match in a no contest cuz shouldn't punk have won my DQ since Ryan attacked him first.


I thought this was the reason why Ryan attacked Punk, so they would declare Punk the winner by DQ. Makes sense.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> So, um, is it Cena/Nexus or is it Cena/Miz or is it, shudder, Cena/Orton, for Wrestlemania? Because they strongly hinted at _all three_ tonight. Whatever it is, I hope they choose it and stick with it (well, maybe unless it's the latter option) and not screw around with giving us some unneeded and unwanted triple threat or fourway that muddies all of the issues.


I would say Cena/Nexus possibly, I think they might be able to eek it out until Mania because there won't be a PPV in between for Punk and Cena to have a one on one match (unless they both miss being in the chamber) Although I still think a Nexus/Nexus face off could be done...maybe Cena/Orton is being planned...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Jethro said:


> I thought this was the reason why Ryan attacked Punk, so they would declare Punk the winner by DQ. Makes sense.


Actually it was more than that. If they wanted Punk to win in a shitty way, Ryan could've just slapped him, but not giving him a big boot right in the face.

I think it was like Punk's "sacrifice". You know, last week he did nothing, so taking the kick from Ryan was the way he payed his dues to be in Nexus and be their leader.

At least, that's what I thought...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Actually it was more than that. If they wanted Punk to win in a shitty way, Ryan could've just slapped him, but not giving him a big boot right in the face.
> 
> I think it was like Punk's "sacriface". You know, last week he did nothing, so taking the kick from Ryan was the way he payed his dues to be in Nexus and be their leader.
> 
> At least, that's what I thought...


I thought Mason Ryan pulled an Alex Riley and forgot who he was supposed to attack


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Actually it was more than that. If they wanted Punk to win in a shitty way, Ryan could've just slapped him, but not giving him a big boot right in the face.
> 
> I think it was like Punk's "sacriface". You know, last week he did nothing, so taking the kick from Ryan was the way he payed his dues to be in Nexus and be their leader.
> 
> At least, that's what I thought...


Yeah, I agree.

Thing is though. Nexus are a bunch of jobbers. Cena has destroyed them in the last couple of months and when they were coming to the ring to beat him down last night there was no fear/expectation as he, single-handedly, took out a larger group than they are now. I'm over this angle.

Having never watched NXT season 4, I had never seen Derrick Bateman before but I had seen all the jizzing over him. What a *** he is.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just thinking if they swapped Husky Harris for Brodus Clay, had Michael Tarver come back and eliminate David Otunga and have Michael McGillicuty cut a promo saying he wants to be known as the son of Joe Hennig, but not the same person, they could totally make this Nexus look strong.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

darnok said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> Thing is though. Nexus are a bunch of jobbers. Cena has destroyed them in the last couple of months and when they were coming to the ring to beat him down last night there was no fear/expectation as he, single-handedly, took out a larger group than they are now. I'm over this angle.


Yeah, they are. But look at them. They are pure muscle. Each and every single one of them (except Punk, but he's awesome and makes up for it).
Next week there will be a melee of wrestlers in the ring (just like last night), Punk's Nexus will come out, beat all of them up and regain credibility. Wait and see.

Oh, and I state right here right now that Punk is only in Nexus so that Mason Ryan can get over in the WWE (he can't wrestle or talk). You'll see.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Mason Ryan on RAW... this guy is fucking horrible in the ring.

please fire the Uso's, they bring nothing to the table, and only job out to Santino. 

Morrison / Bryan was a good match,


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I find it funny that the Uso's is the second best tag team in WWE by default. Tag team division is such a joke.

Morrison vs. Bryan, Orton vs. Ziggler, and Cena vs. Punk were good as expected. And damn, Natalya is getting superman push now, poor Maryse. Ted getting buried even deeper didn't amuse me...nor surprise me. :no:

Mason Ryan made a good impression, hopefully he won't get Jackson Andrews'd next week.

Oh, forgot to mention, i really like Miz's attack on Orton, the first time i actually started to get into this feud. Ziggler is soooo gonna get far this year, he's been getting so much exposure lately. I honestly can't wait for his match with Edge at RR, it should be fantastic.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to see Dave Batista back on television.

Also nice to see that the new NexuS.E.S got their token powerhouse this week, as the Wade-Barrett-Cesar Nexus over on Smackdown already got their token powerhouse last week, who was _also_ their token black guy.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

My take on this weeks' RAW:

- Mason Ryan, he looks like Batista, but I've heard he's worse than Kozlov in the ring; AWESOME! :lmao
- Punk - Cena match was really good.
- Bryan - Morrison too, not happy with the result tho.
- Usos; GTFO.
- Maryse and Melina looked SMOOOOKIN!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I thought Mason Ryan pulled an Alex Riley and forgot who he was supposed to attack


Brilliant! hahaha


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Another crap RAW. Even the Bryan/Morrison match was a let down as was waaay to short. There was a part which lasted about 10-15 secs of good reversals but that was it. That doesn't make it a good match. Orton vs Ziggler was match of the night and that was simply because the rest were pretty awful.

The whole Nexus angle is beyond boring now. Another week and another new member. Another member who is a nobody. The show has been invaded by these types of guys right now. Riley,Harris,Otunga,McGillicutty,Usos,Jackson Andrews and now Mason Ryan.... Now some people might like those guys and fair enough. But me personally i don't see how constantly bringing in total newbies makes the relevent stories more interesting. With the Nexus it would of been better if it was people already known. With the Raw/Smackdown brand split thing meaningless now until after Mania it would of made perfect sense to get people from across the shows to join up. If say Kane joined Nexus we would be more interested in it then any of the current members. Right now i see this Nexus angle as one of the worst in pro wrestling. 

The GM thing is the same, it needs to end. Each week it seems different from the last in the content of the emails. Sometimes making it looklike Cole and sometimes not. Which just shows WWE haven't a clue who it is. The problem is now whoever they bring out will probably be a dissapointment. WWE just needs to bite the bullet and say "fook it we messed up, let's bung xyz in there now". There are lot's of people who could do the job. Someone like Regal would make it entertaining. The only angle i can think of coming out of this is the return of JR. With Cole maybe going back to Smackdown after a feud with King at Mania. But that would be hoping for too much.

With a couple of weeks to go until the Rumble it is getting more and more obvious what is going to happen. HHH will do the injured guy returns thing that we have seen time and time again and take Sheamus out with him. Then Cena will go on to win it after eliminating every Nexus member. Setting up the inevitable match vs Orton at Mania. That match is probably the biggest WWE could make out of the current roster in terms of star power. I think you can lock that one in for sure. It will ve Cena vs Nexus in Elimination Chamber and obviously Cena will win.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Falkono said:


> With a couple of weeks to go until the Rumble it is getting more and more obvious what is going to happen. HHH will do the injured guy returns thing that we have seen time and time again and take Sheamus out with him. Then Cena will go on to win it after eliminating every Nexus member. Setting up the inevitable match vs Orton at Mania. That match is probably the biggest WWE could make out of the current roster in terms of star power. I think you can lock that one in for sure. It will ve Cena vs Nexus in Elimination Chamber and obviously Cena will win.


It will be funny to see each and every one of your predictions fail.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so punk has a scar on his eye, just like scar has on his eye in the lion king? :shocked: this is getting freaky now!  lol


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

peowulf said:


> It will be funny to see each and every one of your predictions fail.


We will see won't we 

I think they are pretty obvious. HHH won't be wasted on a RAW or he would of already returned by now.
Sheamus is not in a feud with anyone and has been removed out of the title picture.
Cena has started talking about Mania and Orton. Cena will be main eventing WM as he is the biggest star. Miz will lose to Orton at the Rumble and have his rematch at Elimination Chamber. Which he will also lose. Setting him up to be able to compete in the MITB match. Cena and the Nexus feud will end at Elmination Chamber. And if you think Cena will lose that then your crazy. He is taking beat downs week after week for a reason. 

Personally i think as i said it is pretty obvious what is happening.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Punk is turning into Raven more and more. The sadomasochism, the rambling speech to the Nexus during their second vignette backstage ("the undead", "manbeasts"). He's a sick, twisted intellectual.

Me likey.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Decent enough RAW. It lacked a bit on the story side but Cena/Punk, Orton/Ziggler and Morrison/Bryan were all good matches. Plus, Mason Ryan certainly adds some presence to Nexus and I'm liking the Punk cult leader character.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who the hell is this batista lookalike? just bring back the original and make him a heel again. it took them 8 years to get the original right, forget about this phony. and pretty creative job by writing giving nexus the same hand gesture as the nation of domination.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> who the hell is this batista lookalike? just bring back the original and make him a heel again. it took them 8 years to get the original right, forget about this phony. and pretty creative job by writing giving nexus the same hand gesture as the nation of domination.


The batista lookalike is a guy called Mason Ryan, he's been down in FCW for a while now.

Here's his Wikipedia page, not much information but you can get a bit of background on him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mason_Ryan


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks, but i'm all set. it was a rhetorical question, he just looks like your typical dumb meathead, and they got him ending raw.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Mason Ryan on RAW... this guy is fucking horrible in the ring.
> 
> please fire the Uso's, they bring nothing to the table, and only job out to Santino.
> 
> Morrison / Bryan was a good match,


don't u see they are building it up for the usos to win the titles?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Ziggler vs Orton was counter productive. It's always good to hear how over Vickie is just for how much her haters on the Net can't deal with that fact but still..if you are a so called "fan" of Dolph Ziggler, what happened last night was pretty idiotic. There was absolutely no reason for him to lose leading to a World title shot and certainly not to a guy who's been put over endlessly since the summer of 2007.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> Punk is turning into Raven more and more. The sadomasochism, the rambling speech to the Nexus during their second vignette backstage ("the undead", "manbeasts"). He's a sick, twisted intellectual.
> 
> Me likey.


i agree with that, he is turning into a PG Raven and punk as always suited that type of gimmick, just a shame he is one of the main guys held back by the PG era. hes still good enough to make it work though.

best raw ive seen since returning to wwe, only time i stopped watching was during the Ziggler vs orton match. it was still quite poor though imo but judging it on todays standards i would say it was a good show. i dont know the Batista lookalike but he looks like the type of guy Nexus needs (someone who actually looks threatening), now they just need someone with charisma (punk is the only one at the moment)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD BATISTA'S BROTHER IN WWE! I didn't get the whole sacrifice thing though.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

i guess it was just so he could pick up the win against cena and maybe also show the rest of nexus it wasnt only them who had to go through an initiation (basically a weird cult thing im guessing lol)


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

John Cena and Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov should face CM Punk and Husky Harris and Michael McGillicutty in a 6 men tag team match on raw next week.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Good Raw

- Good matches
- Good promos/segments
- Good build up for the RR

Me rikey


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

good things on raw

punk/cena
orton/ziggler
and the royal rumble video package 

i liked the way mason ryan was introduced, and i think i like this derrick bateman dude, he is daniel bryan's rookie on nxt season 4 right?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Black and Yellow! Black and Yellow!

XD


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Raw was pretty good just watched it on this other site


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CM12Punk said:


> Black and Yellow! Black and Yellow!
> 
> XD


I heard that kid too. lol.


----------



## Hairy Beard (Jan 15, 2006)

John Cena is a poopy. Geez everytime I hear that word from Cena I lose a little more faith that the WWE is actually going to grow some balls again anytime soon. Orton continues his transformation into the new age Stone Cold I see by starting to use the Lou Thez press. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

After watching this raw:

a) They are pushing the hell out of Del Rio, if he doesn't win the royal rumble Id be shocked.
b) Royal rumble will somehow devolve into nexus vs nexus with Cena in the middle I see Cena, Punk, Delrio in the final 3 with punk and his nexus somehow screwing over cena and Cena returns the favor to Punk making Del Rio the winnah. I love Punk's freaky cultish character.
c) WTF was the point of that mini rumble full of b-listers and sheamus? It's obvious none of them are going to win so why waste time on them?
d) Enough with nexus screwing over Cena every damn week. I get it. Nexus is powerful and scary now can we move on and establish real storylines?
e) Finally got some decent buildup to the championship match. Which is a good idea considering that it is your championship match. I'm still lolling at the king fail.
f) As I have said all along, theres a reason that laycool held the belts for so long, this melina natalya feud is just plain awful.
g) Speaking of awful. Please do away with this daniel Bryan storyline.

All in all, a decent raw, I reckon.


----------



## The Great Maijin (Apr 15, 2003)

My Thoughts:
Im kinda cynical about WWE for various reasons. While watching raw i noticed a few things. 
No 1. The Brand Extension is really pointless in my opinion. Raw only benefited the main guys that were being pushed in the Main Event or upper midcard. Id rather see an end so there is more different matches for the midcarders who get no love (Ted Dibiase. 
No 2. Sheamus/John Morrison seems like it wont benefit either. Sheamus in my opinion really shouldnt be a main eventer (Neither should the miz) in the first place as he looks weak in this feud. His title reigns were transitional and id rather them push him the right way instead of using titles to get people over. If Sheamus wins then it wont matter as hes likely gonna be fed to Triple H and what does he gain by beating a midcarder. If Morrison wins then its good for him but it will make Sheamus look weak. 
No 3. Nexus is only gonna be used to get one individual over. First nexus got Barrett over and this one is gonna put Batistwo over. I guess thats not bad but Barrett should be nowhere near the main event based on his ability.
No 4. WWE has watered down his style tremendously. Its very basic and it seems like the wrestlers that are coming in can do the basic and thats it. 
No 5. WWE does not care for the divas or the tag team division. They were treated as afterthoughts. Whats the point of having something on tv with no purpose. That time could go to other people hence why they should end the brand extension. Does Mark Henry, Usos, Maryse, Ted Dibiase (if hes jobbing) or any of the nexus need to be on television?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Can anybody sum up RAW for me?

I fell asleep and woke up just 5 minutes after it had finished.


----------

